# Bahawalpur State in picture



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur State in picture*
*


Bahawalpur State Official Stamps 1945-1948.









Central Library, c. 1950s Bahawalpur






*
Mr. and Mrs. Nawab Sadiq Mohammad Khan Abbasi V hosting a dinner in honor of Faisal II the last King of Iraq, Sadiq Garh palace Bahawalpur in 1950's 

*






President Ayub Khan with Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi of Bahawalpur State in 1960's








*
Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi with Governor-General Khwaja Nazimuddin in 1950’s Bahawalpur.

Governor-General admiring a rare copy of Holy Quran which is written in letter of gold and is now preserved in Bahawalpur Museum.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi (Nawab of Bahawalpur State)














Khan & Nawab
Imran Khan with Nawab Falahudin Abbasi at Sadiq-Garh Palace, Dera Nawab Sahhab in 1990 







Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur 1914











Guard of Honor President Ayub Khan at Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## War Thunder

When you become a Dog to the Brits, they give you the title of "sir".
And yet there are people who feel pride in that state of shamelessness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

The State Flag

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

War Thunder said:


> When you become a Dog to the Brits, they give you the title of "sir".
> And yet there are people who feel pride in that state of shamelessness.


Bahawalpur's contributions to Pakistan is a huge deal, they merged their state army to create the Pakistan Army and Bahawalpur's treasury kept the Pakistani economy and Government afloat.

The Nawab of Bahawalpur can even be considered one of the founders of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RealNapster

War Thunder said:


> When you become a Dog to the Brits, they give you the title of "sir".
> And yet there are people who feel pride in that state of shamelessness.



We dont respect him for his loyalities to brits but for his sacrifices and love for Pakistan. Learn a bit about him before posting rediculous things.

#KnowYourHeroes

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## War Thunder

RealNapster said:


> We dont respect him for his loyalities to brits but for his sacrifices and love for Pakistan. Learn a bit about him before posting rediculous things.
> 
> #KnowYourHeroes




Then do you also detest him for his loyalties to the Brits? If not then do you find that problemtic as it sounds kinda selfish?


And little do I care about a person who enslaved his populace to the Brits just to stay alive and in power.
Becoming a saint does not acquit any one of murder, same stands true for doing acts of good after having earned the title of "sir" while being a Nawab/Raja/King and being a slave of the brits and traitor to the land.

Praise him for whatever he did for Pak, but turning a blind eye to the flaws and only seeing one side of the picture is good hypocrisy.
But do tell me what he has done for the poor of Bahawalpur apart from his favors on the Pakistani govt to earn his way to stay in power in the new setup?
This is like Zordari embarking on a journey to feed the poor of Sindh to earn his way out of prison, and you calling him a hero, instead of throwing him in the jail.

Yes, I maybe wrong and I should not judge people's intentions but I like being the devil's advocate when it comes to cowards who lack what it takes to stand up for what is right, instead of earning their way to life and luxury by being cowards. And a person who is a ruler has ten times the responsibility.

Tell me about those who stood their ground and died like men and I'll definitely like the tag "knowing my heroes".
The likes of Tipu Sultan, Rani Lakhmi of Jhansi, Bhagat Singh, Netaji SCB, and countless other unnamed warriors who fought against oppression for the freedom of their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

War Thunder said:


> Then do you also detest him for his loyalties to the Brits?



What were your elders doing in british raj ? Fighting them ? End this stupidity. Everyone was loyal to brits *at some stage.* Even gandhi and Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

War Thunder said:


> When you become a Dog to the Brits, they give you the title of "sir".
> And yet there are people who feel pride in that state of shamelessness.



What's your opinion about *Sir* Muhammad Iqbal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

War Thunder said:


> When you become a Dog to the Brits, they give you the title of "sir".
> And yet there are people who feel pride in that state of shamelessness.


banda moo kholny se phly soch leta hai to acha rehta hai some 309 indians or states heads were knighted by GB till 1947 . some of them were great muslim leaders such as alama iqbal and sir syed ahmed khan shekh abdul qadir etc .


*A*

Khwaja Abdul Ghani
Abdul Qadir (Muslim leader)
Afzal ad-Dawlah, Asaf Jah V
Aga Khan III
Ahmad Fazlur Rahman
Ahmad of Kalat
Syed Sultan Ahmed
Ziauddin Ahmad
Khwaja Ahsanullah
Fazal Ali
Apcar Alexander Apcar
N. Gopalaswami Ayyangar
*B*

Girija Shankar Bajpai
Albion Rajkumar Banerjee
Gooroodas Banerjee
Pramada Charan Banerjee
Surendranath Banerjee
Nawab Muhammad Ali Beg
Gurunath Venkatesh Bewoor
Bhagvat Singh
R. G. Bhandarkar
V. Bhashyam Aiyangar
Shanti Swaroop Bhatnagar
Bhavsinhji II
Natwarsinhji Bhavsinhji
Bhim Singh II
J. W. Bhore
Mancherjee Bhownagree
Shah Nawaz Bhutto
Bir Bikram Kishore Debbarman
Dhunjibhoy Bomanji
Bipin Krishna Bose
Jagadish Chandra Bose
Upendranath Brahmachari
Shahbaz Khan Bugti
*C*

N. G. Chandavarkar
Atul Chandra Chatterjee
Nalini Ranjan Chatterjee
Alagappa Chettiar
S. Rm. M. Annamalai Chettiar
G. N. Chetty
K. P. Puttanna Chetty
R. K. Shanmukham Chetty
Muhammad Ahmad Said Khan Chhatari
C. Y. Chintamani
Ram Nath Chopra
Hiraji Cursetji
*D*

Ardeshir Dalal
Dadiba Merwanji Dalal
Jai Kishan Das
Kedarnath Das
C. D. Deshmukh
V. C. Desikachariar
Ram Singh of Dholpur
Dileep Singh
Jamshedji Duggan
Ganesh Dutt
*E*

Currimbhoy Ebrahim
David Elias Ezra
*F*

Fazal I. Rahimtoola
*G*

Pratap Singh Rao Gaekwad
Sayajirao Gaekwad III
Krushna Chandra Gajapati
Gangadhar Rao Chitnavis
Jehangir Ghandy
Abdul Halim Ghaznavi
Abdul Karim Ghaznavi
Rash Behari Ghosh
Jnan Chandra Ghosh
Sarat Kumar Ghosh
Malik Ghulam Muhammad
Padamji Ginwala
Badridas Goenka
Hari Singh Gour
*H*

Muhammad Habibullah
Kailash Narain Haksar
Azizul Haque (educator)
Harnam Singh
Abdullah Haroon
Syed Wazir Hasan
Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah
Shivajirao Holkar
Tukojirao Holkar II
Tukojirao Holkar III
Yashwant Rao Holkar II
Syed Shamsul Huda
Fazl-i-Hussain
Ahmed Hussain (minister)
Akbar Hydari
Muhammad Saleh Akbar Hydari
*I*

Ibrahim Rahimtoola
Muhammad Iqbal
Mirza Ismail
T. Sadasiva Iyer
*J*

Azam Jah
Jashwant Singh II
Jayachamarajendra Wadiyar
Sir Cowasji Jehangir, 2nd Baronet
Jamsetjee Jejeebhoy
Sir Jamsetjee Jejeebhoy, 5th Baronet
Ganganath Jha
Raghubir Singh Jind
Sumer Singh of Jodhpur
Moropant Vishvanath Joshi
Nizamat Jung
*K*

Siddappa Kambli
H. J. Kania
Jam Ghulam Qadir Khan
Kalb Ali Khan
Liaqat Hayat Khan
Malik Umar Hayat Khan
Mir Turab Ali Khan, Salar Jung I
Muhammad Faiyaz Ali Khan
Muhammad Yamin Khan
Muhammad Zafarullah Khan
Sadeq Mohammad Khan V
Sikandar Hayat Khan (Punjabi politician)
Syed Ahmad Khan
Khanderao II Gaekwad
Khengarji III
Jehangir H. Kothari
Krishna Govinda Gupta
Krishna Kumarsinhji Bhavsinhji
V. T. Krishnamachari
P. N. Krishnamurti
K. S. Krishnan
Alladi Krishnaswamy Iyer
*L*

Sir Sunder Lal
*M*

C. Madhavan Nair
Bijay Chand Mahtab
Uday Chand Mahtab
Sundar Singh Majithia
Man Singh II
Manmatha Nath Mukherjee
Manohar Lal (economist)
Ross Masood
Meghrajji III
Homi Maneck Mehta
Manubhai Mehta
Pherozeshah Mehta
K. Ramunni Menon
Bhupendra Nath Mitra
Romesh Chandra Mitra
Moazzam Jah
Homi Mody
Mohammad Ali Mohammad Khan
Mohammad Amir Hasan Khan
Rajendra Nath Mookerjee
Biren Mookerjee
A. Lakshmanaswami Mudaliar
Arcot Ramasamy Mudaliar
S. Ramaswami Mudaliar
Muhammad Faiz Ali Khan
Muhammad Mahabat Khan III
Muhammad Muzammilullah Khan
Ashutosh Mukherjee
Basanta Mullick
M. A. Muthiah Chettiar
M. Ct. Muthiah Chettiar
T. Muthuswamy Iyer
*N*

N. R. Pillai
Pratap Singh Nabha
Raghupathi Venkataratnam Naidu
C. Sankaran Nair
M. Krishnan Nair (politician)
Manindra Chandra Nandy
Jagaddipendra Narayan
Jitendra Narayan
Nripendra Narayan
Nawab of Mamdot
Khawaja Nazimuddin
Ramanbhai Neelkanth
Feroz Khan Noon
*P*

Taraknath Palit
A. T. Pannirselvam
R. P. Paranjpe
A. P. Patro
Adamjee Peerbhoy
Maharaja Sir Kishen Pershad
Dinshaw Maneckji Petit
Sorabji Pochkhanawala
Prabhashankar Pattani
Pragmalji II
*R*

Sarvepalli Radhakrishnan
Rafiuddin Ahmed
Raghubir Singh Bundi
P. Rajagopalachari
P. T. Rajan
Rajaram III
Rajendra Narayan Singh Deo
Pusapati Ananda Gajapati Raju
Chhotu Ram
Ganga Ram
Seth Chhaju Ram
Ramakrishna Ranga Rao of Bobbili
S. V. Ramamurthy
C. V. Raman
Panaganti Ramarayaningar
C. P. Ramaswami Iyer
Sir Chinubhai Madhowlal Ranchhodlal, 1st Baronet
*R*

Sir Chinubhai Madhowlal Ranchhodlal, 2nd Baronet
Sir Chinubhai Madhowlal Ranchhodlal, 3rd Baronet
Venkata Ranga Rao
Ranjitsinhji
Dinkar Rao
Goday Narayana Gajapathi Rao
K. P. Lakshmana Rao
M. Venkatasubba Rao
T. Madhava Rao
Mian Abdul Rashid
B. N. Rau
Benegal Rama Rau
P. Raghavendra Rau
Prafulla Chandra Ray
Raza Ali Khan of Rampur
Cowasji Jehangir Readymoney
S. Kumaraswami Reddiar
Cattamanchi Ramalinga Reddy
S. E. Runganadhan
*S*

Muhammed Saadulah
Sahibzada Abdul Qayyum
Nowroji Saklatwala
Khwaja Salimullah
Tej Bahadur Sapru
Sardar Singh of Jodhpur
Jadunath Sarkar
B. N. Sarma
R. Srinivasa Sarma
C. V. Kumaraswami Sastri
Jiwajirao Scindia
Jayajirao Scindia
Madho Rao Scindia
Brajendra Nath Seal
K. Seshadri Iyer
A. Seshayya Sastri
Chimanlal Harilal Setalvad
Mian Muhammad Shafi
Shahaji II
Shahnawaz Khan Mamdot
Shahu of Kolhapur
Shivaji V
Shivaji VI
Pratap Singh of Jammu and Kashmir
Tej Singh Prabhakar
Bhagwant Singh
Bhupal Singh
Chandeshwar Prasad Narayan Singh
Daulat Singh
Ganga Singh
Harendra Kishore Singh
Hari Singh
Ishwari Singh
Jaswant Singh II
Jogendra Singh
Kameshwar Singh
Kunwar Suresh Singh
Madho Singh II
Lakshmeshwar Singh
Pratap Singh of Idar
Raja Maharaj Singh
Rameshwar Singh
Udaybhanu Singh
Sadul Singh (administrator)
Sadul Singh of Bikaner
Sajjan Singh of Ratlam
Sobha Singh (builder)
Swarup Singh
Takht Singh
Umaid Singh
Yadavindra Singh
Padampat Singhania
Satyendra Prasanna Sinha, 1st Baron Sinha
Nilratan Sircar
T. N. Sivagnanam Pillai
P. S. Sivaswami Iyer
Sahib Singh Sokhey
Jwala Prasad Srivastava
S. Subramania Iyer
Abdullah Al-Mamun Suhrawardy
Hassan Suhrawardy
Zahid Suhrawardy
Shah Muhammad Sulaiman
Ghulam Muhammad Sultan Sahib
*T*

Jatindramohan Tagore
Prodyot Coomar Tagore
Takhtsinhji
Dorabji Tata
Ratanji Tata
Temulji Bhicaji Nariman
P. Theagaraya Chetty
Chithira Thirunal Balarama Varma
Tiruvadi Sambasiva Venkataraman
Malik Khizar Hayat Tiwana
Chandulal Madhavlal Trivedi
*U*

M. Kantaraj Urs
Mohammad Usman of Madras
*V*

Rama Varma XV
Kurma Venkata Reddy Naidu
Viqar-ul-Umra
T. Vijayaraghavacharya
Vijayarajaji
Shahab-ud-Din Virk
M. Visvesvaraya
Vithaldas Thackersey
Maharajkumar of Vizianagram
*W*

Krishna Raja Wadiyar IV
Kanteerava Narasimharaja Wadiyar
Wasif Ali Mirza
*Y*

Rajagopala Krishna Yachendra

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## War Thunder

LoveIcon said:


> What's your opinion about *Sir* Muhammad Iqbal?



He was honored for his high stature.
Not because he sold his state and soul to the empire of Brits.




RealNapster said:


> What were your elders doing in british raj ? Fighting them ? End this stupidity. Everyone was loyal to brits *at some stage.* Even gandhi and Jinnah.



My ancestors were Rajputs ruling the city of Sialkot from the Sialkot fort until Mughals took over.
The ones after them went along fine with brits and ofcourse that was their choice and I'm not them.

The way is to stand and die like men. Everything else is self humiliation and filthy.

And no, not "everyone" was loyal to the brits at any or every stage.
Take the examples I gave you before and tell me which one among them was loyal to brits at some point?
Were they not human? Or came down from the Sky directly?
It's a choice of living like a man or cowardly like women. And those people chose to be men, even Rani Laxmi was more manly than most men you refer to.
And yes, its stupidity for those who lack what it takes 


Not every one has to agree with my point of view, but if I was there back then, I would have been out there fighting and would have lived and died like a man.


----------



## RealNapster

War Thunder said:


> The ones after them went along fine with brits and ofcourse that was their choice and I'm not them



Then keep quite. Being a dog of brits is their choice. Then sacrificing everything they have for Pakistan was also their choice. And my respect for him is also my choice as i found him worthy of respect. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Thunder

Imran Khan said:


> banda moo kholny se phly soch leta hai to acha rehta hai some 309 indians or states heads were knighted by GB till 1947 . some of them were great muslim leaders such as alama iqbal and sir syed ahmed khan shekh abdul qadir etc .
> 
> 
> *A*
> 
> Khwaja Abdul Ghani
> Abdul Qadir (Muslim leader)
> Afzal ad-Dawlah, Asaf Jah V
> Aga Khan III
> Ahmad Fazlur Rahman
> Ahmad of Kalat
> Syed Sultan Ahmed
> Ziauddin Ahmad
> Khwaja Ahsanullah
> Fazal Ali
> Apcar Alexander Apcar
> N. Gopalaswami Ayyangar
> *B*
> 
> Girija Shankar Bajpai
> Albion Rajkumar Banerjee
> Gooroodas Banerjee
> Pramada Charan Banerjee
> Surendranath Banerjee
> Nawab Muhammad Ali Beg
> Gurunath Venkatesh Bewoor
> Bhagvat Singh
> R. G. Bhandarkar
> V. Bhashyam Aiyangar
> Shanti Swaroop Bhatnagar
> Bhavsinhji II
> Natwarsinhji Bhavsinhji
> Bhim Singh II
> J. W. Bhore
> Mancherjee Bhownagree
> Shah Nawaz Bhutto
> Bir Bikram Kishore Debbarman
> Dhunjibhoy Bomanji
> Bipin Krishna Bose
> Jagadish Chandra Bose
> Upendranath Brahmachari
> Shahbaz Khan Bugti
> *C*
> 
> N. G. Chandavarkar
> Atul Chandra Chatterjee
> Nalini Ranjan Chatterjee
> Alagappa Chettiar
> S. Rm. M. Annamalai Chettiar
> G. N. Chetty
> K. P. Puttanna Chetty
> R. K. Shanmukham Chetty
> Muhammad Ahmad Said Khan Chhatari
> C. Y. Chintamani
> Ram Nath Chopra
> Hiraji Cursetji
> *D*
> 
> Ardeshir Dalal
> Dadiba Merwanji Dalal
> Jai Kishan Das
> Kedarnath Das
> C. D. Deshmukh
> V. C. Desikachariar
> Ram Singh of Dholpur
> Dileep Singh
> Jamshedji Duggan
> Ganesh Dutt
> *E*
> 
> Currimbhoy Ebrahim
> David Elias Ezra
> *F*
> 
> Fazal I. Rahimtoola
> *G*
> 
> Pratap Singh Rao Gaekwad
> Sayajirao Gaekwad III
> Krushna Chandra Gajapati
> Gangadhar Rao Chitnavis
> Jehangir Ghandy
> Abdul Halim Ghaznavi
> Abdul Karim Ghaznavi
> Rash Behari Ghosh
> Jnan Chandra Ghosh
> Sarat Kumar Ghosh
> Malik Ghulam Muhammad
> Padamji Ginwala
> Badridas Goenka
> Hari Singh Gour
> *H*
> 
> Muhammad Habibullah
> Kailash Narain Haksar
> Azizul Haque (educator)
> Harnam Singh
> Abdullah Haroon
> Syed Wazir Hasan
> Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah
> Shivajirao Holkar
> Tukojirao Holkar II
> Tukojirao Holkar III
> Yashwant Rao Holkar II
> Syed Shamsul Huda
> Fazl-i-Hussain
> Ahmed Hussain (minister)
> Akbar Hydari
> Muhammad Saleh Akbar Hydari
> *I*
> 
> Ibrahim Rahimtoola
> Muhammad Iqbal
> Mirza Ismail
> T. Sadasiva Iyer
> *J*
> 
> Azam Jah
> Jashwant Singh II
> Jayachamarajendra Wadiyar
> Sir Cowasji Jehangir, 2nd Baronet
> Jamsetjee Jejeebhoy
> Sir Jamsetjee Jejeebhoy, 5th Baronet
> Ganganath Jha
> Raghubir Singh Jind
> Sumer Singh of Jodhpur
> Moropant Vishvanath Joshi
> Nizamat Jung
> *K*
> 
> Siddappa Kambli
> H. J. Kania
> Jam Ghulam Qadir Khan
> Kalb Ali Khan
> Liaqat Hayat Khan
> Malik Umar Hayat Khan
> Mir Turab Ali Khan, Salar Jung I
> Muhammad Faiyaz Ali Khan
> Muhammad Yamin Khan
> Muhammad Zafarullah Khan
> Sadeq Mohammad Khan V
> Sikandar Hayat Khan (Punjabi politician)
> Syed Ahmad Khan
> Khanderao II Gaekwad
> Khengarji III
> Jehangir H. Kothari
> Krishna Govinda Gupta
> Krishna Kumarsinhji Bhavsinhji
> V. T. Krishnamachari
> P. N. Krishnamurti
> K. S. Krishnan
> Alladi Krishnaswamy Iyer
> *L*
> 
> Sir Sunder Lal
> *M*
> 
> C. Madhavan Nair
> Bijay Chand Mahtab
> Uday Chand Mahtab
> Sundar Singh Majithia
> Man Singh II
> Manmatha Nath Mukherjee
> Manohar Lal (economist)
> Ross Masood
> Meghrajji III
> Homi Maneck Mehta
> Manubhai Mehta
> Pherozeshah Mehta
> K. Ramunni Menon
> Bhupendra Nath Mitra
> Romesh Chandra Mitra
> Moazzam Jah
> Homi Mody
> Mohammad Ali Mohammad Khan
> Mohammad Amir Hasan Khan
> Rajendra Nath Mookerjee
> Biren Mookerjee
> A. Lakshmanaswami Mudaliar
> Arcot Ramasamy Mudaliar
> S. Ramaswami Mudaliar
> Muhammad Faiz Ali Khan
> Muhammad Mahabat Khan III
> Muhammad Muzammilullah Khan
> Ashutosh Mukherjee
> Basanta Mullick
> M. A. Muthiah Chettiar
> M. Ct. Muthiah Chettiar
> T. Muthuswamy Iyer
> *N*
> 
> N. R. Pillai
> Pratap Singh Nabha
> Raghupathi Venkataratnam Naidu
> C. Sankaran Nair
> M. Krishnan Nair (politician)
> Manindra Chandra Nandy
> Jagaddipendra Narayan
> Jitendra Narayan
> Nripendra Narayan
> Nawab of Mamdot
> Khawaja Nazimuddin
> Ramanbhai Neelkanth
> Feroz Khan Noon
> *P*
> 
> Taraknath Palit
> A. T. Pannirselvam
> R. P. Paranjpe
> A. P. Patro
> Adamjee Peerbhoy
> Maharaja Sir Kishen Pershad
> Dinshaw Maneckji Petit
> Sorabji Pochkhanawala
> Prabhashankar Pattani
> Pragmalji II
> *R*
> 
> Sarvepalli Radhakrishnan
> Rafiuddin Ahmed
> Raghubir Singh Bundi
> P. Rajagopalachari
> P. T. Rajan
> Rajaram III
> Rajendra Narayan Singh Deo
> Pusapati Ananda Gajapati Raju
> Chhotu Ram
> Ganga Ram
> Seth Chhaju Ram
> Ramakrishna Ranga Rao of Bobbili
> S. V. Ramamurthy
> C. V. Raman
> Panaganti Ramarayaningar
> C. P. Ramaswami Iyer
> Sir Chinubhai Madhowlal Ranchhodlal, 1st Baronet
> *R*
> 
> Sir Chinubhai Madhowlal Ranchhodlal, 2nd Baronet
> Sir Chinubhai Madhowlal Ranchhodlal, 3rd Baronet
> Venkata Ranga Rao
> Ranjitsinhji
> Dinkar Rao
> Goday Narayana Gajapathi Rao
> K. P. Lakshmana Rao
> M. Venkatasubba Rao
> T. Madhava Rao
> Mian Abdul Rashid
> B. N. Rau
> Benegal Rama Rau
> P. Raghavendra Rau
> Prafulla Chandra Ray
> Raza Ali Khan of Rampur
> Cowasji Jehangir Readymoney
> S. Kumaraswami Reddiar
> Cattamanchi Ramalinga Reddy
> S. E. Runganadhan
> *S*
> 
> Muhammed Saadulah
> Sahibzada Abdul Qayyum
> Nowroji Saklatwala
> Khwaja Salimullah
> Tej Bahadur Sapru
> Sardar Singh of Jodhpur
> Jadunath Sarkar
> B. N. Sarma
> R. Srinivasa Sarma
> C. V. Kumaraswami Sastri
> Jiwajirao Scindia
> Jayajirao Scindia
> Madho Rao Scindia
> Brajendra Nath Seal
> K. Seshadri Iyer
> A. Seshayya Sastri
> Chimanlal Harilal Setalvad
> Mian Muhammad Shafi
> Shahaji II
> Shahnawaz Khan Mamdot
> Shahu of Kolhapur
> Shivaji V
> Shivaji VI
> Pratap Singh of Jammu and Kashmir
> Tej Singh Prabhakar
> Bhagwant Singh
> Bhupal Singh
> Chandeshwar Prasad Narayan Singh
> Daulat Singh
> Ganga Singh
> Harendra Kishore Singh
> Hari Singh
> Ishwari Singh
> Jaswant Singh II
> Jogendra Singh
> Kameshwar Singh
> Kunwar Suresh Singh
> Madho Singh II
> Lakshmeshwar Singh
> Pratap Singh of Idar
> Raja Maharaj Singh
> Rameshwar Singh
> Udaybhanu Singh
> Sadul Singh (administrator)
> Sadul Singh of Bikaner
> Sajjan Singh of Ratlam
> Sobha Singh (builder)
> Swarup Singh
> Takht Singh
> Umaid Singh
> Yadavindra Singh
> Padampat Singhania
> Satyendra Prasanna Sinha, 1st Baron Sinha
> Nilratan Sircar
> T. N. Sivagnanam Pillai
> P. S. Sivaswami Iyer
> Sahib Singh Sokhey
> Jwala Prasad Srivastava
> S. Subramania Iyer
> Abdullah Al-Mamun Suhrawardy
> Hassan Suhrawardy
> Zahid Suhrawardy
> Shah Muhammad Sulaiman
> Ghulam Muhammad Sultan Sahib
> *T*
> 
> Jatindramohan Tagore
> Prodyot Coomar Tagore
> Takhtsinhji
> Dorabji Tata
> Ratanji Tata
> Temulji Bhicaji Nariman
> P. Theagaraya Chetty
> Chithira Thirunal Balarama Varma
> Tiruvadi Sambasiva Venkataraman
> Malik Khizar Hayat Tiwana
> Chandulal Madhavlal Trivedi
> *U*
> 
> M. Kantaraj Urs
> Mohammad Usman of Madras
> *V*
> 
> Rama Varma XV
> Kurma Venkata Reddy Naidu
> Viqar-ul-Umra
> T. Vijayaraghavacharya
> Vijayarajaji
> Shahab-ud-Din Virk
> M. Visvesvaraya
> Vithaldas Thackersey
> Maharajkumar of Vizianagram
> *W*
> 
> Krishna Raja Wadiyar IV
> Kanteerava Narasimharaja Wadiyar
> Wasif Ali Mirza
> *Y*
> 
> Rajagopala Krishna Yachendra




Allama Iqbal and Sir Syed were not state heads but revolutionaries.
Except they


RealNapster said:


> Then keep quite. Being a dog of brits is their choice. Then sacrificing everything they have for Pakistan was also their choice. And my respect for him is also my choice as i found him worthy of respect. Thank you





Referring to the head of so called states who decided to be the cowardly slaves of the brit empire instead of waging war on them as dogs is my choice as well then mate.
Let's respect both our choices


----------



## BRAVO_

War Thunder said:


> Referring to the head of so called states who decided to be the cowardly slaves of the brit empire instead of waging war on them as dogs is my choice as well then mate.
> Let's respect both our choices


personally i have a great respect for Nawab of Bahawalpur and current govt should restore the province of Bahalpur.... other than that a bitter truth of our history Skindar Mirza the first president of Pakistan was the great grand son of Mir Jaffar (who was informant of British empire) and Mirza, tiwana, khan Bahadur etc title's history u should read also... so better stop this topic otherwise .... everyone has done the same sins, and everyone can see everyone else's sins...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Great contribution to Pak movement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Historic Coin issued by *government of Bahawalpur* on the occasion of affiliated with Pakistan.








.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur (Urdu: بہاولپُور ‬‎), was a princely state of British India and later, Pakistan, that existed from 1802 to 1955. It was a part of Punjab States Agency. The state covered an area of 45,911 km² (17,494 sq mi) and had a population of 1,341,209 in 1941. The capital of the state was the town of Bahawalpur.

Bahawalpur state was founded in 1802 by Nawab Mohammad Bahawal Khan Abbasi after the breakup of the Durrani Empire. His successor was Nawab Mohammad Bahawal Khan Abbasi III. On 22 February 1833, Abbasi III entered into subsidiary alliance with the British by which Bahawalpur was admitted as a princely state of British India. When India became independent of British rule in 1947 and partitioned into two states, India and Pakistan, Bahawalpur joined the Dominion of Pakistan. Bahawalpur remained an autonomous entity till 14 October 1955 when it was merged with the province of West Pakistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Nawab Muhammad Bahawal Khan Abbasi V Bahadur of Bahawalpur (1883–1907).









General Nawab Sadiq Mohammad Khan V, the last ruling and perhaps the most popular Nawab of Bahawalpur State. He became the Nawab on the death of his father, when he was only three years old. In 1955 he signed an agreement with the Governor-General of Pakistan, Malik Ghulam Muhammad, under which Bahawalpur became part of the province of West Pakistan, with effect from 14 October 1955, and the Ameer received a yearly privy purse of 32 lakhs of rupees, keeping his titles.
The same year, he was promoted to the rank of General in the Pakistan Army.

He died in 1966, aged 62.

*14 October 1955 *-- State of Bahawalpur abolished







Sadiq aged 15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

References to this erstwhile State from an old book Ca 1903

The Bahawalpur State possessed a revenue o£ 24 lakhs & was situated between the Punjab and Rajputana ; and had an area of 15000 square miles (of which 9,880 was desert).

The capital of the State was situated about 2 miles from the Sutlej river on the Indus Vallej State railway, 272 miles from Lahore and 510 from Karachi.

The ancestors of the ruling family, the Daudputras, originally came from Sind and assumed independence during the dismemberment of the Durrani Empire which followed the expulsion of Shah Shuja from Kabul.

On the rise of Ranjit Singh, the Nawab Bahawal Khan made several applications to the British Government for an engagement of protection. These, however, were declined; but the treaties of Lahore in 1809, whereby Ranjit Singh was confined to the right bank of the Sutlej, in reality effected this object.

In 1837 the Nawab Bahawal Khan aided the march of British troops towards Kabul by making roads and providing
transport. During the first Afghan War the same Nawab rendered assistance both in facilitating the passage of troops through his territory and in furnishing supplies.

In 1847-48 he co-operated actively with Sir Herbert Edwardes in the expedition against Multan and was
rewarded by the grant of a life pension of a lakh of rupees per annum commencing from the date of the British
annexation of the Punjab.

In 1857 the State troops aided the British Government in quelling the mutinies in Oudh, a Bahawalpur contingent
of 1OOO men occupied Sirsa and maintained quiet in the district.

In the second Afghan War the State took an active share by providing the Quetta column under Lieutenant-
General Sir Donald Stewart, with some 80,000 camels in addition to large numbers of bullocks and ponies. Five
hundred men of the State Infantry and 100 sowars were stationed at Dera Ghazi Khan and did useful service in
strengthening the frontier posts vacated by regular regiments.

Offers of assistance were also received from the State when Indian troops wore dispatched to Egypt and the
Sudan.

When the Imperial Service movement was initiated in 1889, the Bahawalpur Darbar joined with the other Chiefs
of the Punjab and organized and equipped a special force consisting of 150 lances and 400 infantry, for employment beyond the limits of the State, whenever Imperial needs might call for their services.

In 1901, as it was found difficult to maintain these corps by the enlistment of State subjects. Two corps were
disbanded and replaced by a Silladar Camel Baggage train, with an escort of 120 Muhammadan soldiers, trained as infantry,armed with rifles and mounted on camels.

In 1903 the escort was increased to a strength of 105,the original number proving insufficient to guard the long
line of baggage camels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

I think bahawalpur should be made a new province along with South Punjab which would be named multan province or else later . 
The only problem is that the number of senators. Would the two province would get 20 senators each. 
The population is very low.. There are 17 mpa from bahalwalpur in punjab asembley.
But they would be given 10 senators each. 10 to bahawalpur and 10 to multan.
Multan would be able to sustain, not sure about bahawalpur. 
But still more provinces are better. 
Another province potohar can be made including muree, taxilla, and central punjab.
And then punjab.
All 4 provinces should have 10 senators each. And would develop punjab in a decade. 
4 provinces namly 
Punjab 
Potohar 
Bahalwalpur 
Multan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

War Thunder said:


> When you become a Dog to the Brits, they give you the title of "sir".


By your account the ideologue of Pakistan Sir Allama Iqbal was a "British dog"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

*Derawar Fort
Cholistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Indus Pakistan said:


> By your account the ideologue of Pakistan Sir Allama Iqbal was a "British dog"?



I was referring to the kings and rulers of states. They were given the titles just for being the pet dogs of the brits instead of standing against them.
Allama Iqbal and Sir Syed and others who were deserving of the titles were a different case...


----------



## lastofthepatriots

This is my city. I love it. One of the cleanest cities in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

War Thunder said:


> pet dogs of the brits instead of standing against them.


My, your and everybody else's great-grandparents were 'pet dogs' of British. I am sure they all played along being subjects of the crown. At least the rulers of these states and others got something more and still kept some autonomy. Meaning we all were 'sold' but they at least extracted a higher price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Indus Pakistan said:


> My, your and everybody else's great-grandparents were 'pet dogs' of British. I am sure they all played along being subjects of the crown. At least the rulers of these states and others got something more and still kept some autonomy. Meaning we all were 'sold' but they at least extracted a higher price.



Yes, but I'm not my forefathers.
Accepting subjugation or standing against it is a choice.

I respect those who stood against it, and feel pity for those who accepted it.


----------



## ghazi52

Logo of Riyasat-e-Bahawalpur!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohsin-e-Pakistan Nawab Sadiq Mohammad Khan Abbasi V on his visit to Pyramids in Egypt (standing 1st from right) 







HH Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V of Bahawalpur with children and their governess in 1940's.







Khan Bahadur Nabi Bakhsh Muhammad Hussain (CIE), the Prime Minister of Bahawalpur State (from 1929 to 1943). He was married to Khadija Begum (Allama Mashriqi sister).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

my state my culture am proud of it. we are desert lovers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sadiq Garh Palace, Dera Nawab sahib , Bahawalpur State c.1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

L to R : Nawab Mushtaq Ahmed Gurmani, Regent of Iraq, Begum Abbasi, King Faisal of Iraq and Nawab Sadiq M. Khan Abbasi V in 1950's 






Sadiq Garh Palace, Dera Nawab sahib c.1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohsin-e-Pakistan Nawab Sadiq Mohammad Khan Abbasi V with Governor Punjab (The English gentleman). On the other side is Wali e ahad Muhammad Abbas Abbasi. Standing between the Nawab and his son is Maj Shamsuddin who was Education and Health Minister. The man standing behind the Governor Punjab is Gen Durrani and on right of Gen Durrani is prince Haroon ur Rashid with turkish cap.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

May 22, 1956 - Fashions at the Royal Ascot meeting. Princess Rafiqa Abbasi (wearing sari) and Her Highness Begum of Bahawalpur, arriving at Ascot.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Divide punjab into 4 provinces immediately. 
Punjab, multan, bahalwalput and potohar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

War Thunder said:


> Then do you also detest him for his loyalties to the Brits? If not then do you find that problemtic as it sounds kinda selfish?
> 
> 
> And little do I care about a person who enslaved his populace to the Brits just to stay alive and in power.
> Becoming a saint does not acquit any one of murder, same stands true for doing acts of good after having earned the title of "sir" while being a Nawab/Raja/King and being a slave of the brits and traitor to the land.
> 
> Praise him for whatever he did for Pak, but turning a blind eye to the flaws and only seeing one side of the picture is good hypocrisy.
> But do tell me what he has done for the poor of Bahawalpur apart from his favors on the Pakistani govt to earn his way to stay in power in the new setup?
> This is like Zordari embarking on a journey to feed the poor of Sindh to earn his way out of prison, and you calling him a hero, instead of throwing him in the jail.
> 
> Yes, I maybe wrong and I should not judge people's intentions but I like being the devil's advocate when it comes to cowards who lack what it takes to stand up for what is right, instead of earning their way to life and luxury by being cowards. And a person who is a ruler has ten times the responsibility.
> 
> Tell me about those who stood their ground and died like men and I'll definitely like the tag "knowing my heroes".
> The likes of Tipu Sultan, Rani Lakhmi of Jhansi, Bhagat Singh, Netaji SCB, and countless other unnamed warriors who fought against oppression for the freedom of their people.


What is wrong with being loyal to British


----------



## War Thunder

@Madiha said:


> What is wrong with being loyal to British



Ever heard the word "Traitor" to the motherland?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

at age 15




c. 1877: Nawab of Bahawalpur - Mohammad Bahawal Khan Abbasi V

After the independence of Pakistan in 1947, Nawab proved to be very helpful and generous to the government of Pakistan. He gave seventy million rupees to the government and the salaries of all the government departments for one month were also drawn from the treasury of Bahawalpur state. He gave his private property to the University of the Punjab, King Edward Medical College and the Mosque of Aitchison College, Lahore. At the time of the independence of Pakistan in 1947 all the princely states of the South Asia were given a choice to join either Pakistan or India. To try to convince the Nawab to join India, Pandit Nehru went to him while he was in London and offered various incentives in this regard but he didn’t accept them. On 5 October 1947 he signed an agreement with the government of Pakistan according to which Bahawalpur State acceded to Pakistan. 










His two palaces now.


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi's birthday, parade through the streets in 1940's 






1910


----------



## ghazi52

*Young Mian Sadiq Muhammad Khan, Nawab of Bahawalpur (1862-1899).*


----------



## ghazi52

Dera Nawab Sahib, Bahawalpur State c.1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V at Ahmadpur railway station, Bahawalpur in 1950

This is platform of Dera Nawab Sahib Railway Station later on changed as Ahmedpur East. Nawab Sahib didn't use Bahawalpur Railway Station for rail travels. Other two Railway Stations built for Nawab Sahiban are Khanpur n Chachran Sharif from where they used to visit Khawaja Ghulam Fareed Alaih Rehma at Mithan Kot after crossing the Sindh river on a ferry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Guard of honour, King Faisal of Iraq with Nawab of Bahawalpur at Sadiq Garh Palace - Dera Nawab Sahab in 1953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Death anniversary of Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi *(Nawab of Bahawalpur State).*
A great reformer and Mohsin-e-Pakistan.

نواب سر صادق محمد خاں خامس عباسی ۳۰ ستمبر ۱۹۰۴؁ء بروز جمعۃالمبارک دولتِ خانہ عالیہ بہاول پور کی عمارت میں پیدا ہوئے۔ وہ اپنے والد نواب حاجی محمد بہاول خان خامس عباسی کے اکلوتے فرزند تھے۔ ۲ سال کی عمر میں والد کے ساتھ سفرِ حج کیا، جس سے واپسی پر دورانِ سفر نواب بہاول خان کا انتقال ہو گیا۔ ۱۵ مئی ۱۹۰۷؁ء کو سر صادق کو ریاست کا حکمران Declare کیا گیا، مگر ریاست کے انتظام اور نواب صاحب کی تعلیم و تربیت کے لیے حکومتِ برطانیہ نے آئی سی ایس آفیسر سر رحیم بخش کی سربراہی میں کونسل آف ریجنسی قائم کی۔ نواب صاحب نے ابتدائی عربی، فارسی اور مذہبی تعلیم اپنے اتالیق نامور علمی شخصیت علامہ مولوی غلام حسین قریشی سے حاصل کی۔(جوبعد میں عرصہ دراز تک ریاست کے ہوم منسٹر رہے)۔ سر صادق کی شخصیت سازی میںمولوی غلام حسین قریشی کا کردار سب سے نمایاں ہے۔ ۳ سال کی عمر میں تخت نشین ہونے والے شہزادے کی شخصیت کو نکھارنے کے لیے ان کی مذہبی، تعلیمی، فوجی اور انتظامی ہر لحاظ سے اعلیٰ ترین تربیت کی گئی۔یہی وجہ ہے کہ ۱۹۱۱؁ء میں ہونے والے دہلی دربار میںصرف سات سال کی عمر میںاپنی فوج کی کمان کرتے ہوئے شہنشاہ برطانیہ جارج پنجم کے سامنے پیش ہوئے۔ ۱۹۱۳؁ء میں تعلیم اور امورِ ریاست کی تربیت کے لیے لندن بھیجا گیا۔ ۱۹۱۵؁ء سے ۱۹۲۱؁ء تک ایچی سن کالج لاہور میں زیرِ تعلیم رہے۔ ۱۹۲۱؁ء میں ہِز رائل ہائینس پرنس آف ویلز کے ایڈی کانگ مقرر ہوئے۔ مارچ ۱۹۲۴؁ء کو لارڈ ریڈنگ وائسرائے ہند نے بہاول پور آ کر نورمحل میں منعقدہ تقریب میں نواب سر صادق کی رسمِ تاجپوشی ادا کی اور مکمل اختیارات تفویض کیے۔اور اسی موقع پر’’ صادق ریڈنگ لائبریری‘‘ کی عمارت کا سنگِ بنیاد رکھا جو اب سنٹرل لائبریری کے نام سے موسوم ہے اور پنجاب کی دوسری بڑی لائبریری ہے، جس میں نادر ونایاب مخطوطات ، قدیم و جدید اخبارات و رسائل اور لاکھوں کی تعداد میں کتب موجود ہیں۔اس لائبریری میں ایک لاری کا بھی انتظام کیا گیا۔ وہ خواتین جو پردے کی پابندی کی وجہ سے گھروں سے باہر نہیں جاتی تھیں۔ ان کے لیے اس لاری میں سفری لائبریری کا انتظام کیا گیا اور خواتین کلرک گھروں میں جا کر کتابیں جاری کرتیں اور واپس لاتیں۔ اس کے علاوہ صادق گڑھ پیلس اور صادق ایجرٹن کالج (ایس ای کالج) کی لائبریریاں بھی نادر و نایاب کتب کے حوالے سے مشہور ہیں۔ سر صادق دنیا بھر سے جو کتب منگواتے، اس کے تین نسخے منگواتے۔ ایک صادق ریڈنگ لائبریری (سنٹرل لائبریری )، دوسرا صادق گڑھ پیلس لائبریری اور تیسرا صادق ایجرٹن کالج کی لائبریری کے لیے۔سر صادق محمد خان مرحوم کی تعلیمی اور دینی خدمات اور عوام کی فلاح وبہبود کے لیے کیے جانے والے اقدامات کی فہرست بہت طویل ہے جس کے لیے چندصفحوں نہیں بلکہ کئی کتابوں کی ضرورت ہے:

تقسیم برصغیر کے وقت انڈین نیشنل کانگریس اور جواہر لال نہرو کی طرف سے نواب سر صادق کو بے شمارآفرز کی گئیں کہ وہ اپنی ریاست کا الحاق ہندوستان سے کر دیں مگر نواب صاحب اس موقع پر یہ تاریخی جملہ کہا
’’میرا سامنے کا دروازہ پاکستان میں اور پچھلا دروازہ ہندوستان میں کھلتا ہے اور ہر شریف آدمی اپنے سامنے کے دروازے سے آمدورفت زیادہ پسند کرتا ہے‘‘۔
اس طرح ۱۹۴۷؁ء میں قیام پاکستان کے وقت سب سے پہلے نواب سر صادق نے اپنی ریاست بہاول پور کا پاکستان سے الحاق کیا ۔ ریاست کے وزیر اعظم نواب مشتاق احمد گورمانی نے پاکستان کے قیام کے تین دن بعد عید الفطر کے موقع پر عید گاہ میں اس الحاق کا اعلان کیا۔
اس موقع پر سر صادق نے اپنی فوج پاکستان آرمی میں ضم کر دی ۔ قائداعظم بطور گورنرجنرل حلف اٹھانے کے لیے نواب صاحب کی ذاتی رولز رائس کار میں جائے تقریب پر تشریف لے گئے۔ریاست کی فوج نے سب سے پہلے قائد اعظم کو قیام پاکستان سے تین دن قبل ۱۱ ۔اگست ۱۹۴۷؁ء کو بہاول پور کی فرسٹ انفنٹری بٹالین نے گارڈ آف آنر اور رائل سیلوٹ پیش کیا۔حکومت پاکستان کو پاکستان بننے کے بعد خزانہ خالی ہونے پر نواب سر صادق محمد خان عباسی نے ابتدائی طور پر پاکستان کے سرکاری ملازمین کو تنخواہوں کے لیے ۷ کروڑروپے اور بعد ازاں ۲ کروڑ روپے ، پھر ۲۲ ہزار ٹن گندم اور مہاجرین کے لیے ۵ لاکھ روپے دیے۔ بہاول پور میں مہاجرین کی آبادکاری کے لیے نئی وزارت بحالیٔ مہاجرین بنائی گئی، جس کے ذریعے مہاجرین کو ریاست بہاول پور میں باعزت طریقہ سے آباد کیا گیا۔ اور مخدوم الملک غلام میراں شاہ (سابق گورنر پنجاب مخدوم احمد محمود کے دادا، بہاول پور کے وزیر اعلیٰ مخدوم حسن محمود کے والد اور سابق وزیر اعظم پاکستان سید یوسف رضا گیلانی کے نانا) کو وزیر مہاجرین بنایا گیا۔نواب آف بہاول پور کی ملکیت کراچی (ملیر) میں واقع شمس محل جو ۴۵ ایکڑ پر واقع تھا، گورنر جنرل قائد اعظم کی نجی رہائش گاہ بنا دیا گیا۔
۳ ۔ اکتوبر ۱۹۴۷؁ء کو نواب آف بہاول پور نے پاکستان کے ساتھ الحاق کی دستاویز پر دستخط کیے ،جس دستاویز کی تیاری کے لیے قائد اعظم نے نواب آف بہاولپورکو اپنی مرضی کی شرائط پر معاہدہ تیار کرنے کے لیے کہا۔ قائد اعظم نے اس معاہدہ پر ۵ اکتوبر ۱۹۴۷؁ء کو دستخط ثبت کیے۔ اس طرح ریاست کو یہ اعزاز حاصل ہو ا کہ وہ پاکستان میں شامل ہونے والی سب سے پہلی ریاست تھی۔
۱۴ اکتوبر ۱۹۴۸؁ء کو نواب آف بہاول پور اور خواجہ ناظم الدین گورنر جنرل کے درمیان ایک اور معاہدہ الحاق دستخط کیا گیا، جس کے تحت ریاست کے دفاع، بیرونی معاملات اور مواصلات کے سلسلہ میں قانون سازی کا اختیار حکومت پاکستان کو دیا گیا۔ وزیرِاعظم پاکستان لیاقت علی خان کے مشورے پر نواب صاحب نے ۱۹۴۹؁ء میں ریاستی اسمبلی کے انتخابات کرا کے اختیارات عوامی نمائندوں کے سپرد کر دیے اور مخدوم حسن محمود (سابق گورنر پنجاب مخدوم احمد محمود کے والد) ریاست کے وزیرِ اعلیٰ منتخب ہوئے۔ اس موقع پر لیاقت علی خان نے بہاول پور آکر بہاول پور کی صوبائی حیثیت کا باقاعدہ اعلان کیا۔ ۳۰ ۔اپریل ۱۹۵۱؁ء کو حکومت پاکستان اور نواب سر صادق کے درمیان ایک اور معاہدہ پردستخط کیے گے، جس کے تحت ریاست کو گورنمنٹ آف انڈیا ایکٹ ۱۹۳۵؁ء کے تحت صوبائی حیثیت دی گئی۔۱۹۵۵ ؁ء میں جب تمام صوبوں اور ریاستوں کو ملا کر ون یونٹ (صوبہ مغربی پاکستان) بنایا گیا تو نواب صاحب نے بھی اپنی ریاست صوبہ مغربی پاکستان میں ضم کر دی۔
ون یونٹ میں شامل ہوتے وقت ریاستی ملازموں کی تعداد چالیس ہزار سے زائد تھی۔ ون یونٹ میں شامل ہوتے وقت بہاول پور کی آمدنی ۲۰ کروڑ روپے تھی۔ (جب کہ اس وقت سونے کا ریٹ ۸۰ روپے فی تولہ تھا، جو کہ آج کے حساب سے ۸۰ ارب روپے بنتی ہے)۔معاہدۂ انضمام کے وقت نواب آف بہاول پور نے وزیر اعظم محمد علی بوگرہ سے کہا کہ اگر آپ مجھے یقین دلائیں کہ آپ میرے ۳۰ لاکھ عوام کے بہتر کسٹوڈین ثابت ہوں گے تو میں اپنی ریاست کے ۳۰۰ سالہ اقتدار سے دستبردار ہونے کو تیار ہوں۔ اس پر وزیر اعظم محمد علی بوگرہ نے کہا کہ His Highness نہ صرف بہترکسٹوڈین ثابت ہوں گے،بلکہ بہاولپور سے ہمیشہ ترجیحی سلوک کیاجائےگا۔اس بات پر نواب صاحب نے بغیر پڑھے معاہدہ پر دستخط کردیے۔

نواب سر صادق نے* ۲۴ مئی 1966؁ء* کو لندن میں اپنی رہائش گاہ سرے کاؤنٹی میں انتقال کیا اور ان کا جسدِ خاکی پاکستان لایا گیا۔اس روز ہر آنکھ اشک بار تھی۔ میاں عبدالغنی صاحب علامہ شمس الحق افغانی ؒ کے حوالے سے بیان کرتے ہیں کہ ’’نماز جنازہ سے واپسی پر فرمانے لگے کہ عبدالغنی! یہ نواب صاحب کیسے آدمی تھے! میں نے آج انسانوں کے ساتھ ساتھ پرندوں اور حیوانوں کو بھی روتے دیکھا ہے‘‘۔
ڈیرہ نواب صاحب کی عید گاہ میں خطیبِ ریاست حضرت قاضی عظیم الدین علویؒ نے نمازِجنازہ پڑھائی اور نواب صاحب کی میت کو21 توپوں کی سلامی دی گئی اور پاکستان آرمی کی توپ گاڑی میں پورے فوجی اور سرکاری اعزاز کے ساتھ قلعہ ڈیراورلے جایا گیا، جہاں شاہی قبرستان کے اندر مقبرہ نوابین میں دفن کیا گیا۔پورے ملک میں قومی سوگ کا اعلان کیا گیا اور قومی پرچم سرنگوں رہا۔
*
{اِنَّا لِلّٰہِ وَاِنَّا اِلَیْہِ رٰاجِعُوْن}*

؎آسماں تیری لحد پہ شبنم افشانی کرے
سبزہّ نورستہ اس گھر کی نگہبانی کرے
بشکریہ محمد نعمان فاروقی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The royal graveyard of the Abbasi family, Derawar


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur State Medal - WWII 1939-45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: Nawab of Bahawalpur leaving Sadiq Garh Palace for State Visit - Dera Nawab Sahab, Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*President Iskander Mirza - welcomed by Nawab of Bahawalpur at Dera Nawab Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Bahawalpur cars colin hughes 82RM, 70TM, 39MC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: Darbar Nawab of Bahawalpur State at Sadiq-Garh Palace, Dera Nawab Sahab











The Rulers of Indian Princely States with Punjab Lieutenant Governor Sir Dennis Fitzpatrick at #Lahore c. 1894 (sitting 6th from left Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Abbasi IV of Bahawalpur State)


----------



## ghazi52

1956: 1st President of Pakistan Iskander Mirza taking guard of honour with Nawab of Bahawalpur at Sadiq Garh Palace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 22, 1956 - Fashions at the Royal Ascot meeting. Princess Rafiqa Abbasi (wearing sari) and Her Highness Begum of Bahawalpur, arriving at Ascot.


----------



## ghazi52

Derawar Fort, Bahawalpur









Abbasi Mosque inside Derawar Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1924: Lord Reading (Governor General India) and Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V on the occasion of TAJPOSHI OF Nawab at NOOR MAHAL Palace Bahawalpur







c. 1938: Fountain at Fawara chowk Bahawalpur

Mermaid (jalpari) at the top was removed after partition.






c. 1950-60s: Inside Views of Sadiq-Garh Palace, Dera Nawab - Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Princely State of Bahawalpur - An Ode to Our Inherited Past*

Founded by the descendants of the Abbasids, the State of Bahawalpur originated in early 19th century and was maintained as an independent state until it acceded to Pakistan in October 1947. During its years as a Princely State, it saw the reign of some 12 rulers who harvested a rich culture and heritage, and made it a powerful state of British India. The last of these rulers,_ Nawab Sir Sadiq Khan Abbasi V,_ is the most well-known of the Nawabs owing to the noteworthy developments he made in the region, his affiliation with the Quaid, and the magnanimous contributions he made during freedom movement, amongst other things. 








Bahawalpur was notably larger than most of the Subcontinent’s princely states, which is why it enjoyed some privileges over the rest. With its thriving agrarian economy, a royal family dedicated to bringing prosperity to its citizens, and strategic geographical location, the state of Bahawalpur became one of the richest and most 
powerful of the Indian States.








The_ Coat of Arms_ for the State features two pelicans on each side of a shield. The pelicans are animals known for their self-sacrificial tendencies and it is believed that in the absence of food and nourishment, they surrender their own flesh to feed their young – a virtue, the royal family and the people of the State exercised actively, and one that surfaced greatly during the partition years when the Muslim population needed backup in their resistance and then support as a new-born nation. 
The support and provision offered by this State, both material and non-material, and their allegiance to the cause of the Muslims of the subcontinent was vital for the creation of Pakistan. 
Modern day Bahawalpur maintains the accolades it had acquired during its glory days. _The Bahawalpur Library, Bahawalpur Museum_, and the numerous _Mahals _are manifestations that echo the grandeur of the princely state at its prime. These architectural remnants are a reminder of the riches that were bequeathed to the national heritage of Pakistan. Inset in an otherwise fast developing city with major developments on the horizon, the state of Bahawalpur is one that conflates together seamlessly the things of past, present, and future. 
The _Bahawalpur Central Library,_ an institution set up by the last Nawab to further his ambitions to make knowledge accessible to all, besides a large collection of books, also houses historical manuscripts and archived newspapers and magazines that continue to be compiled. The archives are an enticing reserve of quality journalism that documents the reactions induced in the general public surrounding the proceedings of the partition and successes that followed a prolonged struggle. These newspaper and magazines archived at the library are accessible to the public with due supervision. 

Another asset that the nation of Pakistan inherited from this State is the _Sadiq Public School_ – an institution known for its repute across the entire country; the little known fact being that when found, the school was mindfully set up to groom and educate young boys from lower income families, those to whom education was otherwise inaccessible. The status of the school later became jeopardized as it became an institute available only to the elite of Pakistan. It became common for later-to-become politicians, ministers, bureaucrats, governors, and other notable figures to receive education there. It is hard to say what triggered this shift, yet, when considering the terms on which _Sadiq Public School_ was set up most initially, it is worth acknowledging the inclusivity and attributes of service the princely state and its rulers embodied. 
Amongst the various artefacts that constitute the landscape of Bahawalpur, one finds the most immersive experience at the _Bahawalpur Library and Museum_. Over the years, the buildings have maintained much of their original character despite being adapted to changing needs. It is, however, worth noting that these institutions are dying on their feet. A lack of funding, the wear and tear that these buildings suffer due to ageing infrastructure, and the swarms of visitors these places host on a daily basis, have induced a state of suffering on much of the architectural heritage of Bahawalpur. 

A conversation with the staff working around the library revealed the various issues that come from opening up a heritage building to public consumption, without the right funding to sustain the infrastructure itself. Beyond the conventional issues of maintenance, cleanliness, and general upkeep that are understandable for an institution that has been there for a 100 years now, there were other concerns raised by the officials that require keen investigation and attention. The library is home to about 250 versions of handwritten Quran(s) in various scripts that are currently held in ordinary glass enclosures. The quality of the display settings raises serious concerns, for the Quran(s) they hold could easily get damaged and so they hope that these could be upgraded, given the sanctity, importance, and rarity of these objects. They also hope to draw attention to the fact that the building is running out of space to hold the archived material with due care, and propose that perhaps an extension to the library and museum complex could withdraw some of the heavy lifting that the library building alone has to do. They also expressed the need to digitalise the archives so as to preserve these rare resources for future generations. 









The _Nawabs _would often erect palaces in honour of their wives. The _Darbar Mahal_ built by _Bahawal Khan V_ and the _Nur Mahal_by _Nawab Adnan Abbasi IV_ are both examples of such dedications. However, as the tale goes, the wife of Nawab Adnan Abbasi IV did not spend more than a night at the grand palace constructed for her comfort and pleasure. It is believed that on arriving at the balcony of the palace, she was displeased with the sight of a graveyard that lay in close proximity and so decided to leave the next day. The palace then remained uninhabited during the reign of said _Nawab_.

Another woman worthy of mention, is the daughter of Queen Victoria, Linda Sayce, who was the last _Nawab’s _British wife. The _Nawab _passed away before her and was buried in the royal graveyard and following his demise her last wish was to be buried at his feet. Although the spaces at the graveyard are predetermined for the lineage of the royal family and room could not have been made within the mausoleum itself, a tomb was built for her outside the actual building itself, however still aligned with the _Nawab’s_ tomb. Although such romanticized accounts of bespoke expressions of love and admiration on behalf of the _Nawabs _paint a certain picture of the women of the State, there is a wider appreciation and acknowledgement for women that is shown through the history of Bahawalpur.
In certain ways, through its history, and even today, Bahawalpur breeds a culture that advocates women taking on substantial roles in workplace and in matters of significance. _Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V_, the final ruler of the state of Bahawalpur, was an infant when the tragic passing of his father left him bestowed with the crown. While he acquired the training necessary to rule the state when of age, the state was run under the regency of his eldest sister. In these slight nuances that were astounding for the time, one could read a level of regard and conduciveness to women acquiring substantial roles in society as being advocated by the state. 









To this day, a visit to the Library or Museum building is often guided by women independently carrying crowds of visitors and students through the displays or the collections. As a woman, it is refreshing and highly empowering to see a culture and society that is so traditional and yet can still make room for the 21st century woman. 
One must sift through the layers of historical facts and accounts to dissect and reveal who really was the woman of the princely state. Underneath the surface are these accounts that begin to paint a picture of these female figures. It is unfortunate that the glorification of the contributions made by women are somewhat of a passive nature, so much so that much of them are only recounted as traditions instead of being documented as historical facts.

A journalist once referred to Bahawalpur as a city, “where people still remember a past more romantic than the present.” This sentiment can be recognized by anyone who encounters and closely observes the dynamics of this city. There is a great deal to be harnessed from tapping into the very evident tourism potential that Bahawalpur holds. To deliver on this ambition we must first preserve and celebrate amongst ourselves, this rich accumulation of heritage, culture and traditions by nurturing a general curiosity towards the various dominions that are integral to our cumulative identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: Motor Khana of Nawab of #Bahawalpur at Sadiq Garh Palace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mercedes benz of Nawab of Bahawalpur State Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V c.1935







Nawab Sadiq Mohammad Khan Abbasi V with Governor Punjab (The English gentleman). On the other side is Wali e ahad Muhammad Abbas Abbasi. Standing between the Nawab and his son is Maj Shamsuddin who was Education and Health Minister. The man standing behind the Governor Punjab is Gen Durrani and on right of Gen Durrani is prince Haroon ur Rashid with turkish cap. 







Sadiq Garh Palace, Dera Nawab sahib Bahawalpur State c.1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Guard of honour, King Faisal of Iraq with Nawab of Bahawalpur at Sadiq Garh Palace - Dera Nawab Sahab in 1953 






L to R : Nawab Mushtaq Ahmed Gurmani, Regent of Iraq, Begum Abbasi, King Faisal of Iraq and Nawab Sadiq M. Khan Abbasi V in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


>


I have tears in my eyes as I write this: 

Mohammad Ali Jinnah R.A. gave his health, his wealth, his life, everything he had for Pakistan. And its a shame to what it has become. 

May Allah Almighty, shower his infinite mercies on Jinnah Sahab, and make Pakistan what he struggled so hard for.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ali_raza

Khafee said:


> I have tears in my eyes as I write this:
> 
> Mohammad Ali Jinnah R.A. gave his health, his wealth, his life, everything he had for Pakistan. And its a shame to what it has become.
> 
> May Allah Almighty, shower his infinite mercies on Jinnah Sahab, and make Pakistan what he struggled so hard for.


he gave it away for vultures to eat it away 
first thing he needed to do was snatch away lands from landlords
who were british cronies 
but anyway allah has his own way of doing justice 
much of those huge lands are either sold by generations or are divided soo much
still some bad eggs survive till today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiraa

The funds that developed lahore should have gone to this state. But sadly, i think we ruined both of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

Khafee said:


> I have tears in my eyes as I write this:
> 
> Mohammad Ali Jinnah R.A. gave his health, his wealth, his life, everything he had for Pakistan. And its a shame to what it has become.
> 
> May Allah Almighty, shower his infinite mercies on Jinnah Sahab, and make Pakistan what he struggled so hard for.


if you look at whole of the muslim world you will feel shame for what as an ummah we have evolved into. almost all of our leaders are greedy of power and wealth. most of them are zionists' puppets and are using sectarian differences to please their masters and to strengthen their empire. and this decline is happening for almost past 1000 years and it greatly accelerated in past 200-300 years.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mosque inside Darbar Mahal Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

Pelican inside Darbar Mahal Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

5th January, 1935: On the occasion of a visit of His Excellency Field-Marshal Sir Phillip E. Chetwode, Bart, Commander-in-Chief in India Presentation and Trooping of the Colours 1st Bahawalpur Infantry (Sadiq Battalion)


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab of Bahawalpur State Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V's cars in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Mercedes benz of Nawab of Bahawalpur State Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V c.1935


----------



## ghazi52

1940-50s: Central Library Building - Bahawalpur

Central Library Bahawalpur is a historical and very prestigious institution of the area. Its building is a fine model of classical Italian style of architecture. Foundation stone of its building was laid on 8th March 1924 by Sir Rufus Daniel lsaacs, the then Viceroy & Governor General of India on the auspicious occasion of coronation of Amir of Bahawalpur Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V.


----------



## ghazi52

Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur c.1940's


----------



## ghazi52

1st President of Pakistan Iskander Mirza, Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi, CinC General Ayub Khan and Brig. Nawazish Ali Khan at Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur in c.1957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Darbar Mahal Gardens in Bahawalpur in 1960's


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


> Darbar Mahal Gardens in Bahawalpur in 1960's


Super pic. Open Garden.


----------



## Hiraa

ghazi52 said:


> Darbar Mahal Gardens in Bahawalpur in 1960's


garhk kardia hai ab bahwalpur ko. should have been a separate province.


----------



## ghazi52

14 OCT 1935 BAHAWALPUR *STATE NAWAB OFFICIAL DINNER MENU CARD ]]*
*





*


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur Railway Station Upgradation and Expansion Completed.
*

*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1912-15: The Young Nawab of Bahawlapur Sadiq Muhammad Khan










Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V (29 September 1904, in Derawar – 24 May 1966, in London) was the Nawab, and later Amir, of Bahawalpur State from 1907 to 1966.

He became the Nawab on the death of his father, when he was only three years old. A Council of Regency, with Sir Rahim Bakhsh as its President, ruled on his behalf until 1924.

Under his rule Bahawalpur State comprised an area larger than Denmark or Belgium, By 1947, Bahawalpur State’s institutions, largely set up by successive British advisors with support from the rulers, consisted of departments run by trained civil servants; there was a Ministerial Cabinet headed by a Prime Minister; the State Bank was the Bank of Bahawalpur with branches outside the State also, including Karachi; there was a high court and lower courts; a trained police force and an army commanded by officers trained at the Royal Indian Military Academy at Dehra Doon. Nawab had a keen interest in education, which was free till A level and the State’s Government provided scholarships of merit for higher education. In 1951, the Nawab donated 500 acres in Bahawalpur for the construction of Sadiq Public School. Nawab was known for his relationship with the Quaid-i-Azam, Founder of Pakistan and was given the name of "Mohsin-e-Pakistan".

After Partition of India Nawab proved to be very helpful and generous to the government of Pakistan. He gave seventy million rupees to the government and the salaries of all the government departments for one month were also drawn from the treasury of Bahawalpur state. He gifted his private property to the University of the Punjab, King Edward Medical College and the Mosque of Aitchison College, Lahore. At the time of partition all the princely states of the subcontinent were given a choice to join either Pakistan or India. To try to convince the Nawab to join India, Pandit Nehru went to him while he was in London and offered various incentives in this regard but he didn’t accept them. On 5 October 1947 he signed an agreement with the government of Pakistan according to which Bahawalpur State acceded to Pakistan. Thus the State of Bahawalpur was the first state that joined Pakistan. The main factor was of course the Islamic sentiments of the Muslims who were in the majority in Bahawalpur. Moreover, the Nawab and Quaid-i-Azam were close friends and they had great respect for each other, even before the creation of Pakistan. The Ameer of Bahawalpur Refugee Relief and Rehabilitation Fund was instituted in 1947 for providing a central organization for the relief of refugees fleeing from the new India, and the Quaid acknowledged the valuable contribution of the Bahawalpur State for the rehabilitation of the refugees.
15 August 1947, Sir Sadeq was promoted to the title of Amir of Bahawalpur. He acceded to the Dominion of Pakistan a month later. In 1955, the Amir was promoted to General in the Pakistan Army and merged his state into West Pakistan. He died in 1966, aged 61.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

alas they destroyed our state after merging it with punjab . it should be a separate province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: State Guests at Dinner in Dinning Hall of Nawab of Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

علامہ شبیر احمد عثمانیؒ مرحوم برصغیر کے نامور عالم باالعمل تھے ۔ جامعہ عباسہ میں علمی و انتظامی خدمات کے لئے بہاولپور تشریف لائے ۔ زندگی نے وفا نہ کی اور چند دن قیام کے دوران بہاولپور میں ہی 13 دسمبر 1949ء اس دار فانی سے کوچ کرگئے ۔ اُن کی اس ناگہانی موت پر ریاست بہاولپور کے خزانے سے علامہ شبیر احمد عثمانی ؒ کی بیوہ کو تاحیات پینشن ادا کی جاتی رہی ۔ یہ دستاویز سنٹرل لائبریری میں بھی موجود ہے ۔

Courtesy : Dr. Zulfiqar Ali Rahmani and Central Library Bahawalpur






1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulzar Mahal, Bhawalpur. Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A photograph of the court in session at the main hallway of Noor Mahal, Bahawalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1948: State of Bahawalpur Royal Guards Procession on Pakistan's First Independence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

These palaces of bahawalpur are in delipadated conditions. The current nawab has lost the will to restore or doesn't have the means. Otherwise the Indians nawabs and maharaja still have kept their palaces upto date. And use as national heritage sites as museums or gardens etc. 
Government should do something to restore these several bahawalpur castles. They are piece of art. 
Certainly something that can define or give direction to the Pakistani architect in future to develop Pakistani architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sadiq Garh Palace Entrance View -Reign of Nawab









Major Haroon-ur-Rasheed Abbasi - Prince of Bahawalpur with his Wife Katherine Scott in London c. 1940s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

14 OCT 1935 BAHAWALPUR STATE NAWAB OFFICIAL DINNER MENU CARD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi with his guests in 1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1944 .. Dinning Hall at Sadiq Garh Palace, Dera Nawab Sahab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

THE BAHAWALPUR STATE, AND ITS ADMINISTRATION 1902 by Khan Bahadur Mirza, translated by Muhammad Din, Mir Munshi and Secretary of Council, Bahawalpur State







/


New Year Greetings from Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V of Bahawalpur in 1936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab of Bahawalpur "Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV riding a Calligraphic Elephant

Late 19th cen work with Salar jung Museum

Persian inscription on top mentions all the titles of the Nawab

He was the 10th Nawab of Bahawalpur who ruled the State from 1879 to 1899

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1924: Lord Reading (Governor General India) and Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V on the occasion of TAJPOSHI OF Nawab at NOOR MAHAL Palace Bah,awalpur.


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab of Bahawalpur with
English wife Linda Syce
















A View of Turkish Room in Sadiq Garh Palace, Dera Nawab - Bahawalpur Yr. 1930-40s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi placing wreath at Mazar-e-Quaid in 1952


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

بہاول پور ہائی کورٹ کے پہلے چیف جسٹس اور سر صادق چہارم کے بچپن میں بننے والی کونسل آف ریجنسی کے پولیٹیکل ایجنٹ سید مراد شاہ اگردیزی

۔ (انصاف کی علامت)۔
جس کے انصاف کے قصے ریاست میں زبان زد عام تھے۔ اور مثل مشہور ہو گئی کہ:
"مر جو گیا مراد شاہ. جیندا ہووے ہا تاں پچھے ہا"
مولانا شمس الدین علوی مرحوم کے ساتھ مل کے بہاولپور کی تاریخ پہ اردو زبان میں مستند کتاب لکھی "تاریخ مراد"۔

مراد شاہ کے کئیے گئے فیصلے جو بعد میں بہاولپور کی تاریخ کا حصہ بن گئے
1. جب بھابھڑاں بازار (موجودہ شاہی بازار) آباد ہونے لگا تو مراد شاہ نے پابندی لگا دی کہ کسی دکان کا دروازہ لوہے کا یا شٹر نہیں لگایا جائے گا بلکہ سب دروازے لکڑی کے ہونگے تاکہ رات کو دکانیں بند کرتے وقت ساتھ والے گھروں میں شور نا جائے
2. اس وقت لوگ کھجور اتارنے کے لئے کسی بھی وقت بغیر آواز دئیےدرخت پر چڑھ جاتے تھے اور لوگوں کے گھروں میں بے پردگی ہوتی تھی. مراد شاہ نے پابندی لگا دی کہ کھجور اتارنے کے لئیے صرف دوپہر کا وقت مقرر ہوگا جس وقت خواتین گھروں کے اندر ہوتی تھیں اور درخت پر یا کسی بھی اونچائی پر چڑھتے وقت تین بار آواز لگانا ضروری تھا
"پردے والے پردہ کر گھنو
کھجی تے چاڑھا چڑھر دے"

تحریر و تحقیق:
پروفیسر محمد نعمان فاروقی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....



.











...


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Muhammad Abbas Khan Abbasi s/o Sir Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V (Ex Governor of Punjab 1975-1977 and Federal Minister of Religious Affairs) with Governor General Khwaja Nazimuddin, Begum Liaquat Ali Khan and Sindh Governor Justice Din Mohammad.


----------



## ghazi52

5th January, 1935: On the occasion of a visit of His Excellency Field-Marshal Sir Phillip E. Chetwode, Bart, Commander-in-Chief in India Presentation and Trooping of the Colours 1st Bahawalpur Infantry (Sadiq Battalion)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur, is a city located in the Punjab province of Pakistan. Bahawalpur is the 11th largest city in Pakistan by population as per 2017 census with a population of 762,111. Founded in 1748, Bahawalpur was the capital of the former princely state of Bahawalpur, ruled by the Abbasi family of Nawabs until 1955. The Nawabs left a rich architectural legacy, and Bahawalpur is now known for its monuments dating from that period. The city also lies at the edge of the Cholistan Desert.


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi (Nawab of Bahawalpur State) with his wife.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1936


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V, (1904 - 1966), The Nawab, And Later Amir, Of Bahawalpur State From 1907 To 1966. He Became The Nawab On The Death Of His Father, When He Was Only Three Years Old. A Council Of Regency, With Sir Rahim Bakhsh As Its President, Ruled On His Behalf Until 1924.

His Contributions Are Unforgettable In Establishing Newly Born State (Pakistan).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sadeq Mohammad Khan IV (The Nawab of Bahawalpur), Circa 1887.









Photograph of Sadeq Mohammad Khan IV, The Nawab of Bahawalpur (1866-1899). He stands in a full length portrait facing the viewer. His hair is shoulder length and he wears a highly decorated Salwar Khameez or long jacket and Mojari slippers. He stands next to a small table on which he rests his left hand on top of a book. There is a chair to the right of the Newab.
Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV, Also spelled Sadeq or Sadik; was the 10th Nawab of Bahawalpur who ruled the Bahawalpur State from 1879 to 1899 under the supervision of British Raj. 

He died in 1899 and was succeeded by his eldest son Bahawal Khan V.

Sadiq Muhammad Khan Bahadur was born in 1862. He became Nawab of Bahawalpur on 25 March 1866, after the death of his father Bahawal Khan IV. As he was still a minor, the British temporarily administered the region. 

He was invested with full ruling powers at Derawar Fort on 28th November 1879. During his governance, he ordered for construction of many buildings in Bahawalpur including Daulat Khana, Sadiq Garh Palace, Noor Mahal and Gulzar Mahal.

From an album of photographs presented to Queen Victoria by Dr John William Tyler, 15th January 1887.

Photographer - Bourne & Shepherd (Active 1864-1900's) Calcutta, Bombay & Simla.

© Royal Collection Trust


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Miss Fatima Jinnah enjoy high tea with the Amir of Bahawalpur, Nawab Sadiq Mohammad Khan Abbasi V, possibly at his retreat in Malir, on the outskirts of Karachi. Standing in a white suit, between the Amir and Mr Jinnah, is his son, the future Nawab. On the extreme left, behind Miss Jinnah, is Colonel Hashmi, ADC to the Amir.

Courtesy - Princess Yasmien Abbasi Archive London


----------



## ghazi52

Sadiq Mohammad Khan Abbasi V, Nawab Of Bahawalpur Dedicates Foundation Stone Of Sadiq Public School, March 4th, 1953.


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Of Bahawalpur Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan, Circa 1870.










Half-length Seated Carte de Visite Portrait, A Detail Of A Larger Photograph Of Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan, Nawab Of Bahawalpur By Bourne And Shepherd, Circa 1870.

Bahawalpur, Located In Pakistan, Was Acontrolled By The Descendents Of The Daudputra Family. Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan (1862-1899) Succeeded As Nawab Of Bahawalpur In 1866. While He Was A Minor The Affairs Of State Were Administered By British And Indian Officers. He Was Created A Knight Grand Commander Of The Most Exalted Order Of The Star Of India In 1880.

Sadiq Muhammad Khan's Administration Developed A Canal System To Improve Irrigation And Established A Better Public Education System.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cabinet Portrait Of Nawab Of Bahawalpur Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi IV, C.1870-1880's.

Photographer - Bourne & Shepherd (Active 1864-1900's) Calcutta, Bombay & Simla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulzar Mahal is a palace in the city of Bahawalpur Pakistan that was built between 1906 and 1909.

It was commissioned during the reign of Sadiq Mohammad Khan V, and was built to be the residence for women members of the royal household of the former princely state of Bahawalpur .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A sneak peak inside the palace with the takht of the Nawab of the Princely state, with the picture of Nawab Sadiq with the then viceroy from 1924.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The lady in white dress was one of the wife’s of the Nawab. She was British or European. I think he had a daughter from her also. Gentleman on extreme left in Bahawalpur military uniform looks like Nawab Abbas Abbasi, later on Nawab of Bahawalpur and also served as Governor Punjab during 1970’s. Another son of Nawab Sadiq served as Governor Sindh during Zia era. I forget name but he was Lt General in Pakistan Army.










Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi (Nawab of Bahawalpur State).
A great reformer and Mohsin-e-Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

H.H The Nawab Of Bahawalpur Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbassi IV, 1880's (c).






Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV, Also spelled Sadeq or Sadik; was the 10th Nawab of Bahawalpur who ruled the Bahawalpur State from 1879 to 1899 under the supervision of British Raj. He died in 1899 and was succeeded by his eldest son Bahawal Khan V.

Sadiq Muhammad Khan Bahadur was born in 1862. He became Nawab of Bahawalpur on 25 March 1866, after the death of his father Bahawal Khan IV. As he was still a minor, the British temporarily administered the region.

He was invested with full ruling powers at Derawar Fort on 28th November 1879. During his governance, he ordered for construction of many buildings in Bahawalpur including Daulat Khana, Sadiq Garh Palace, Noor Mahal and Gulzar Mahal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sadiq Garh Palace Bahawalpur, 1953 (c).







Major-General His Highness Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi-V (12th & Last Nawab Of The Bahawalpur State) With King Of Iraq Faisal II.


----------



## khail007

@ghazi52 
Sir G, most of pictures uploaded by you in this historic thread are not visible to me. Instead they appear with bitmap icon with cross on it. Any suggestion/advise/work around from anyone, so I could see them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghazi52

khail007 said:


> @ghazi52
> Sir G, most of pictures uploaded by you in this historic thread are not visible to me. Instead they appear with bitmap icon with cross on it. Any suggestion/advise/work around from anyone, so I could see them. Thanks in advance.



Old one are not visible, but once the forum was upgraded, they are visible.
I think pictures were little advance than the forum pattern at that time.
Hope this is clear, Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi with his guests in 1930's


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Pelican Wings: the Bahawalpur State Forces*

Major General Syed Ali Hamid on the experience of the Bahawalpur State’s own military force during the 19th and 20th centuries


by Major General Syed Ali Hamid

September 27, 2019








Native officers of the Imperial Service Troops who participated in Queen Victoria's Diamond Jubilee in London, July 1897. Jemadar Abdul Majid Khan, Commandant of the Imperial Service Lancers, Bahawalpur State Forces, is in the last row, 2nd from right



During my tenure in Bahawalpur in the mid-1990s, I frequently visited the desert forts in Cholistan, of which Derawar is the largest. Within its ruins was a line of rooms that contained the decaying remains of saddlery – reins and bits, saddles, stirrups, etc. that were probably last used by the Bahawalpur Mounted Rifles and Camel Transport Corps. This corps was part of the forces that were earmarked by the ruler to serve with the British India Army under an Imperial Service Troop scheme. The scheme formalized the military assistance provided by the Sates which could afford to maintain troops and send them into battle alongside the British India Army.

The small principality of Bahawalpur first assisted the British East India Company at the start of the Anglo-Afghan War of 1839-42. When Ranjit Singh refused to let the main British forces pass through his territory, Nawab Bahawal Khan III prepared a military road down to Sukkur and provided provisions, boats and camels. The British rewarded him by restoring the territory he had lost to the Mirs of Sind in 1827. The Nawab had a small force of cavalry and infantry as his escort and for guarding the palace, treasury, towns, etc. However he could call on a militia of over 10,000 from the Raises and Tumandars who held jagirs granted by the state. 


The larger part of this militia marched in support of the British during the Multan uprising of 1848. When Lieutenant Herbert Edwardes, the British Political Agent in Bannu, crossed the Chenab with a small force of levies from Derajat and doubtful Sikh Durbar troops of two battalions, he was reinforced by 200 cavalry, 5,000 infantry, 9 guns and 100 ammunition wagons of the Daudputras – nominally under Futteh Mohammed Khan, but actually under Lt. Edward Lake of the Bengal Engineers. Lake was a seasoned administrator and campaigner who had fought against the Sikhs in the Battle of Moodkee and was severely wounded in the hand.








Gen Sir Douglas Gracey, C-in-C Royal Pakistan Army, reviewing the 1st Bahawalpur Infantry at Dera Nawab, 1948


In the first battle, 8,000 Sikhs repulsed an assault by the Daudputras at Kineyri but with the arrival of the guns, a second attempt succeeded in capturing the Sikh entrenchments. In a second battle a week later at Suddusain, a force of 12,000 Sikhs was defeated. For the next seven months and right through the siege till the fall of Multan, the troops from Bahawalpur played a critical role, particularly in holding the territories between the Rivers Chenab and Sutlej and denying reinforcements to the city. At its height, the total strength of the Bahawalpur force supporting the British was over 7,000 infantry, 2,500 cavalry, 14 guns of horse artillery and 18 swivel guns on camels. 

Since its establishment as a State, until it ceded to Pakistan, this was the largest body of troops that Bahawalpur ever fielded. For his services, the Nawab was bestowed a life pension of Rs. 100,000 a year, in addition to Rs. 800,000 for the services of his troops. Officers of the State’s Forces were also presented rewards but neither were any medals awarded nor any Battle Honours granted.

During the rebellion of 1857, the State played a small part by placing a force of 3,000 men in Sirsa District and a detachment of 1,000 was requisitioned by the Punjab Administration. After the death of Nawab Bahawal Khan IV in 1866, the law and order situation of the State was stabilized by the British. With no external threat to speak of, by 1873 the Bahawalpur State Army fielded a little over 1,900 regular troops, 1,950 irregular troops and 31 field guns. Of this entire force only the escort of 500 cavalry and infantry was disciplined and trained. 

Prior to the Second Anglo-Afghan War of 1878-80, the irregular cavalry was disbanded and there was a major reduction in the irregular infantry, with the leftovers converted into military police. However the artillery was improved by replacing the old locally made guns with 6-pounder brass muzzle loaders drawn from the arsenal at Ferozepur. During the subsequent British campaign in Afghanistan, the entire cavalry of 100 sowars and 350 infantry were stationed at Dera Ghazi Khan to man the frontier posts vacated by regular regiments.








Soldier of the Bahawalpur State Forces painted by Hal Bevan Petman, 1950



> The small principality of Bahawalpur first assisted the British East India Company at the start of the Anglo-Afghan War of 1839-42






In 1885, the British decided to formalize the military assistance from various States by establishing the scheme of Imperial Service Troops (IST). Under this scheme those States which could afford it maintained and trained units earmarked to fight alongside the British India Army. They were provided equipment and weapons generally at the same scale as the army, commanded by British officers and overseen by an Inspector General. In addition to these units, the larger princely states continued to maintain traditional units for ceremonial purposes, though much reduced in numbers. In 1889, Bahawalpur State Forces were accepted into the scheme, and provided a small regular force of cavalry and infantry. 

The majority of personnel were Punjabi Muslims but there were also a sizable number of Pakhtuns and Sikhs. When conflict in China began in 1900, the British declined the offer of troops by Nawab Bahawal Muhammad Khan Abassi V because his IST units were not large enough. The Inspector General of the IST felt that a Camel Transport Corps would have greater utility and his proposal was accepted. It was given the grand title of Bahawalpur Imperial Service Mounted Rifles and Camel Transport Corps, but was actually a baggage train of 970 camels with 370 handlers, and an escort of 170 infantry mounted on camels. The units of the IST had elaborate parade uniforms that were designed and changed on the whim of the Nawab. However when mobilized for active service, the plain khaki drill service dress of the regular Indian Army was worn, but with green facings. The State also had a body of irregular troops of cavalry, infantry, gunners and armed police totaling 561 men.

During the First World War, 1,181 men and 2,161 camels served in various theatres in varying strength and for varying periods. A small detachment of 73 men of the Mounted Rifles was sent to Egypt as reinforcements for the Alwar State Infantry Battalion and served with it throughout the war till the capture of Palestine. The Mounted Rifles (which was later converted to the 1st Bahawalpur Sadiq Infantry), was awarded nine theatre and battle honours including Gaza, Megiddo and Nablus. The rest of the Camel Corps was dispatched to the Persian Gulf in November 1914 to support the Expeditionary Force. However, it arrived too late to be of use and returned. Three months later, 100 camels with handlers were dispatched to East Africa but most of the animals perished and the handlers returned in November 1915.

The transport corps was reformed but remained in India for the rest of the war. It supported operations against the Mehsuds in South Waziristan, and Marri and Khetran tribes in Baluchistan. The greater percentage of the soldiers both of the Mounted Rifles and the Camel Corps were Punjabi Muslims but initially there was also a relatively small percentage of Pakhtuns. During the war, Lieutenant Colonel Afzal Khan Qizilbash (1880-1964), the commandant of the Mounted Rifles and Camel Corps, distinguished himself on an intelligence mission in Mesopotamia and was awarded the CIE. He was a classfellow and friend of Nawab Bahawal Khan at Aitchison, who granted him a commission in the State Force in 1903. He attended the 1911 Coronation in London as part of the contingent of the IST, for which he was appointed an OBI 2nd Class and awarded the title of Bahadur.








A soldier of the Bahawalpur State Forces in Field Service Marching Order, circa 1940


In the period between the two World Wars, the Bahawalpur State Forces were enlarged and the emphasis shifted from transport to combat units. During the Third Afghan War of 1919, the Camel Transport Corps operated in the Zhob Valley in Baluchistan. It suffered heavy losses in camels due to disease and overwork – and on return it was disbanded. In 1924, its remnants were formed into the 1st Bahawalpur Sadiq Battalion with two companies. In 1922, a Double Company that had been raised during the First World War was designated as 2nd Bahawalpur Household Infantry and a year later, re-designated as 2nd Bahawalpur Haroon Infantry.

By now, Bahawalpur had become a participant in the Indian State Forces (ISF) Scheme, which replaced the IST. The ISF was split between Field Service Units which were organized, trained and armed to the standard of the Indian Army, and General Service Units which were in reserve. Bahawalpur’s two battalions were part of the ISF but grossly deficient in manpower and it took ten years to bring them closer to strength. They were mostly composed of Punjabi Muslims and their uniforms were grey with a distinctive Fez headdress (Turki Topi), unique to the Bahawalpur State Forces and also worn by its civil servants. Like the uniforms, the badges also underwent numerous changes but retained the pelican as their central theme.




> The increase in the size of the army more than tripled the burden on the State exchequer between 1938-9 and 1942-3




the outbreak of the Second World War, the Bahawalpur Army had a strength of 1,122, with 36 in the Body Guard, 730 in the 1st Infantry and 356 in the 2nd Infantry battalions. In March 1941, the 1st Bahawalpur Infantry (Sadiq Battalion) was shipped to Malaya to protect airfields in the north. Following the Japanese invasion in December, the battalion was forced to retreat while fighting many rear-guard actions. In February 1942 it was taken captive in Singapore and many of its soldiers joined the Indian National Army (INA) formed by the Japanese. The loss of its senior active battalion must have been a shock to the State but did not deter the Nawab’s resolve. During the War, the 2nd Infantry was brought to full strength with the bulk recruited from outside the State, including a full company of Gurkhas. One more battalion, the 4th Infantry (re-designated as 3rd Infantry in 1946) was raised in 1944. Apart from this, Bahawalpur raised a mountain battery, two independent infantry companies, a training company as well as a number of logistics and support units including a mechanical transport company of over 100 vehicles. By the end of the war, the strength of the State Forces had risen to 2,911 and in addition, 10,000 had been recruited into the British India Army from the State.

The increase in the size of the army more than tripled the burden on the State exchequer from Rs. 440,000 in 1938-39 to Rs. 1.42 million in 1942-43, and reached nearly Rs. 1.6 million by the close of the war.
However, the State was able to sustain the increased expenses because Nawab Sadiq was a visionary. With his focus on irrigation projects, in 19 years he had enhanced the combined land and irrigation revenue of the State by approximately Rs. 7 million or 82%.


At the end of the Second World War, the 1st Infantry was reformed on its repatriation. The most significant award that the battalion earned was the George Cross to Captain Mahmood Khan Durrani who had been brutally treated by the Japanese. It ranks next to the Victoria Cross and is awarded for acts of the greatest heroism or for most conspicuous courage in circumstances of extreme danger outside of combat. Durrani was one of the nine Indians recipients of this award.








Field Marshal Wavell, Viceroy of India, inspecting a guard of honour of the Bahawalpur State Forces with Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi, circa 1946

The State Forces were rapidly reorganized into a neat brigade-sized structure with supporting elements.
By 1946, it consisted of the 1st, 2nd and 3rd Infantry, a garrison company, military transport company, an infantry training center, a provost unit and a military hospital. At Independence, the strength had risen to 4,044, consisting entirely of Punjabi Muslims. The State Forces were designated as the 6 Bahawalpur Division and in deference to the wishes of the Amir, retained the Pelican as their emblem.

On the insistence of General Gracey, C-in-C Pakistan Army, Lieutenant General Marden, the GOC of the State Forces was replaced by Major General Sir Sam Greaves as the commander of the new division around the end of 1948. The Amir was reluctant to replace him (or any other officer) but Marden had very limited military knowledge or experience in command. On the other hand, Greaves was a highly decorated officer who had been awarded an MC and Bar during the First World War and a DSO and Bar while commanding a brigade in Burma during the Second World War. In 1948, 5th Bahawalpur Light Infantry was raised at the regimental center at Dera Nawab, with officers and men of 2nd Patiala Infantry, who had opted for Pakistan. By January 1949, the State Forces were fully absorbed by the 6 Bahawalpur Division which now consisted of one brigade of three battalions, a second of two battalions, a mountain battery which was converted into a field artillery regiment, a reinforced mechanical transport company as well as an animal transport company and provost.

Greaves had an uphill task in integrating the State Forces into the Pakistan Army. The issue was less with the troops, whom he considered very good, and more with the officer corps – who were commissioned either from Indian States Forces Training School at Indore or locally during the war. A year and a half after having been in command, in an informal letter to an incoming brigade commander, he confided that the command will be “[…] difficult as the officers are great intriguers”. However, he conceded that “the officers have improved out of all recognition, but they require constant urging to keep them at it”.

When the Pakistan Army was reorganized in 1955-56, the Bahawalpur Division was disbanded and the infantry battalions were integrated into the Baloch Regiment. The Bahawalpur State was also abolished in 1955 but the Nawab was allowed to retain his title and received a privy purse. He continued to maintain a Body Guard Brigade for ceremonial purposes consisting of an infantry battalion, a cavalry squadron, a camel-mounted infantry company, a 4-gun troop of artillery and a band. These ceremonial troops are seen in pictures of guards of honour presented to dignitaries like King Faisal of Iraq, Iskander Mirza and Ayub Khan.


When Nawab Sadiq passed away in 1966, the Privy Purse was halved and the Body Guard was slowly disbanded. Thus the last vestiges of the forces of the Bahawalpur State were swallowed up by the sands of time. Their memory lives in some of the designations of the units who trace their history back to the State Forces like the 14 (Abbasia) Field Regiment Artillery. It also lives in the emblem of a division which was raised in Bahawalpur many years later and which chose to honour the soil it was defending by adopting the symbol of the Pelican.

The author is grateful to Salahuddin Abbasi for permission to use pictures from his archive and Tony McClenaghan for permission to quote from his monumental work _State Forces of India: The Maharaja’s Paltans_. The author is also indebted to Sushil Talwar for his ready support with information/pictures.


----------



## ghazi52

*The last Ruler of Bahawalpur*

 





President Ayub Khan with Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi - Photo by the author

*The Government of Pakistan announced the death of “General His Highness Nawab Al Haj Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi, N.Q.A, G.C.S.I., G.C.I.E., K.C.S.I., K.C.V.O., L.L.D., the Ameer of Bahawalpur at 1.45pm on May 24, 1966, at London… His Highness was a great patriot…” In Pakistan, the national flag was lowered to half-mast on public buildings.*

In London, the representatives of the Queen condoled following funeral prayers. At Karachi airport, the General Officer Commanding, Pakistan Army, received the body of the late ruler on behalf of the President of Pakistan. Units of the Pakistan Army presented an Honour Guard as six pallbearers from the Army bore the late ruler’s coffin draped in the national flag.


A special train escorted by an Honour Guard transported the coffin, members of his family and household staff to Bahawalpur.

On the following morning, the railway lines in the former Bahawalpur State were blocked by people mile after mile. Immense crowds expressed grief at the loss of their former sovereign who had succeeded to the throne of Bahawalpur State in 1904. He represented almost three centuries of peace, dignity and benevolent rule.

At Sadiqgarh Palace, the coffin was mounted on a gun-carriage escorted by six generals of the Pakistan Army; the procession followed on foot for one kilometre through silent crowds. Thereafter, the procession entered vehicles bound for Fort Derawer in the Cholistan desert to bury the last of Bahawalpur’s rulers alongside his ancestors.

At Fort Derawer six buglers of the Pakistan Army sounded the Last Post. Artillery batteries of the Pakistan Army, coordinated by radio, fired a 17-gun salute simultaneously from Rawalpindi and Fort Derawer. Thus the history of Bahawalpur State was buried.
The territories of Bahawalpur State comprised an area larger than Denmark or Belgium, its ruler was entitled to a return visit from the Viceroy of India. On August 14, 1947, its eastern border across ‘the Great Indian Desert’ was shared with India for 300 miles. Its western border was the River Indus, while its northern border was the River Sutlej shared with Punjab, and its southern border was shared with Sindh.

By 1947, Bahawalpur State’s institutions, largely set up by successive British advisors with support from the rulers, consisted of departments run by trained civil servants; there was a Ministerial Cabinet headed by a Prime Minister; the State Bank was the Bank of Bahawalpur with branches outside the State also, including Karachi; there was a high court and lower courts; a trained police force and an army commanded by officers trained at the Royal Indian Military Academy at Dehra Doon.

Regiments of the State’s Forces were later to become distinguished regiments of the Pakistan Army such as the 8th Baluch (1st Bahawalpur Light infantry), the 9th Baluch (2nd Bahawalpur Light Infantry), the 20th Baluch, the 21st Baluch, the 14th Abbasia Field Regiment Artillery, etc.

Education was of special interest to the late ruler. A network of primary and high schools, colleges and a university called Jamia Abbasia (now the Islamic University of Bahawalpur) were operative in the state. Education was free to A level and the State’s Government provided scholarships of merit for higher education. In 1951, the late ruler donated 500 acres in Bahawalpur city for the construction of Sadiq Public School. It was to be the last large education institution to be built in his lifetime.

This institution produced politicians, a chairman of the Senate, businessmen of today’s Pakistan, and several corps commanders. Libraries existed in every tehsil and a most impressive central library (the Sadiq Reading Room) at Bahawalpur was inaugurated in 1924 by Sir Rufus Daniel, Governor General of India. A well-stocked zoo was established in the city as also was the Bahawal Victoria Hospital.

The Boundary Commission formed for partition of India and chaired by Sir Cyril Radcliff allocated the territories to comprise the Dominions of Pakistan and India. The Award excluded the territories of Bahawalpur State from Pakistan since they were not part of British India.

Correspondence from the 1930s between Allama Iqbal and the late ruler shows his interest and support for the Muslim struggle for a homeland, with ongoing financial support for the Muslim League. A relationship of many years developed between the late ruler and the Quaid-i-Azam, who was also engaged professionally for a period to advise. It was this relationship that was later to become significant, politically and economically, in the strengthening of Pakistan.

While India inherited Delhi, the imperial capital, Pakistan had Karachi, then a small town with virtually no State apparatus, without stationery in offices and no State Bank. Financial funding for the new dominion and facilitation of the Quaid to operate as Head of State and the running of administration was much needed.

For the inauguration of the Quaid as Governor General of Pakistan in the presence of the Viceroy, Lord Mountbatten, on August 14, 1947, the late ruler dispatched units of Bahawalpur’s State Forces to Karachi to provide an Honour Guard on the occasion. A Rolls Royce open Landau was also dispatched for the Quaid to receive Lord Mountbatten and proceed through Karachi to Government House.

Bahawalpur State was independent of Pakistan. The India Act of 1935 provided that the future status of the State lay with its ruler. For Pakistan securing the eastern border with India and for ensuring the passage of water from the rivers Sutlej and Indus was critical (an elaborate and modern irrigation system was in place); all the new Dominion’s lines of communication from north to south ran through Bahawalpur State. Consequently, the State became politically central to the survival of Pakistan in 1947.

At a meeting with the late ruler at Bahawalpur House, on his private estate at Malir, Karachi, a formal request from Quaid-i-Azam was made to politically federate Bahawalpur State with Pakistan in order to secure its eastern border. It was unhesitatingly accepted by the late ruler of Bahawalpur.

On October 10, 1947, in pursuance of the India Act of 1935, a constitutional Instrument of Accession, in favour of the Dominion of Pakistan, was drawn out by the late ruler and signed by him and the Quaid. Under the terms of the India Act it was open for the ruler to limit the exercise of federal authority in the State.
A list of federal subjects, regarding safeguards for defence and external affairs, was approved by the late ruler while the State of Bahawalpur retained its autonomy. Clause 8 of the Instrument of Accession read: “nothing in this instrument affects the continuance of my sovereignty in and over this State or save so provided by or under this instrument…”

In the period between October 10, 1947, and September 11, 1948, the initial financial requirements of the new Dominion of Pakistan were settled by the late Ruler (Bahawalpur State to Region, by Dr Umbreen Javaid). Pakistan had no State Bank at the time so the Bank of Bahawalpur became the conduit. Its financial assistance to Pakistan was treated as a contribution, not a loan.


Offers by the Dominion Government to compensate the late ruler for the loss of his palaces in Delhi, Missouri and Simla were declined by the ruler. The Dominion Government of Pakistan conferred the honorary rank of Full General of Pakistan Army on the late ruler. It was to be the first of the honours the Dominion accorded him during his lifetime. Following the Instrument of Accession,

in 1952, a Second Supplementary Instrument of Accession was drawn up by the late ruler at the request of Governor General Khawaja Nazmuddin for additional “Dominion Subjects” to be approved. This followed the Government of Bahawalpur Act 1952 that created an interim constitution promulgated by the ruler for his State to ensure that elections took place and altered his political position to that of a constitutional ruler.

In the same year, the late ruler was invited by the Governor General of Pakistan to pay an unprecedented three-day State visit. In 1955, it became expedient for the political unity of the Dominion for a merger to take place between the two States which the late ruler agreed to. Accordingly, a Merger Agreement was signed by the late ruler and the Governor General which dealt with the new political position of the Bahawalpur State and the status of the late ruler and his family, which the new Dominion guaranteed to maintain and respect.

Withdrawing to private life, the late ruler alternated between Bahawalpur and England where he had maintained his country home on Lord Cowrdry’s Estate since the 1920s and his London residence at White Hall. He maintained his secretariat in London and continued his engagements, as also with Buckingham Palace.

In 1959, the late ruler set up his charitable foundation. It was to consist of 1,700 acres to maintain charitable institutions, orphanages and mosques. This followed the grants going to educational institutions, such as endowments to the universities of Aligarh and Punjab, both of which honoured him with degrees of Doctorate of Law. In Lahore, he constructed and donated the Senate Hall of the Punjab University and at Aitchison College the swimming pool, a mosque, and an entire block called Bahawalpur House.

In 1959, President Ayub Khan visited Sadiqgarh Palace and in the Darbar Hall, in the presence of the officials of the Government of Pakistan and the Court, invested the late ruler with the Order of the Nishan-i-Quaid-i-Azam. It was to be the last honour the country could confer on him in his lifetime.

In 1965, war with India broke out. The late ruler, by now ailing, contributed extensively to the Defence of Pakistan Fund and also dispatched those regular units of the former Bahawalpur State Force that were retained by him to confront Indian aggression. This gesture for Pakistan was recorded by the Government of Pakistan in its Gazette Notification. It was to be his last gesture for the wellbeing of Pakistan for on May 24, 1966, he died.

With the death of the late Ruler, successive governments in Pakistan seem to have forgotten him and the enormity of his contribution to the formation of this country. Gestures such as commemorating his death anniversary are overlooked except at Bahawalpur. Even his name is not cited in the annual Roll Call of distinguished Pakistanis on August 14.

*The writer is a grandson of the late Ruler of Bahawalpur*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e- Azam and Nawab of Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Khamis Abbasi is presenting his gratitude on the occasion of the visit of Governor General Pakistan to Bahawalpur on ( Thanks : Amjad Saleem Alvi Sahib )


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Muhammad Abbas Khan Abbasi s/o Sir Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V (Ex Governor of Punjab 1975-1977 and Federal Minister of Religious Affairs) (2nd from right) with the members of Pakistan Dental Association. Dr m A Soofi (President), Dr Shuja ud Din Qureshi (Secretary).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Darbar Palace......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Muhammad Bahawal Khan Abbasi-I.

Founder of the State of Bahawalpur.
Year of Birth: 1715.
Year of Accession: 1746.
Year of Death: 1749.
Years of Governance: 4.
Buried at: Maluk Shah Bahawalpur.

His Highness Suggested to make his Capital three miles away from the border of the Sutlej River. He put up a strong wall around the city and took shelter. In 1748 he suggested Bahawalpur as the name of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Of Bahawalpur And Nawab Of Khairpur Receiving Guard Of Honour In Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur, 1955-56 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Painting of H.H. Nawab Of Bahawalpur Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV (صادق محمد خان چہارم).








Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV, Also spelled Sadeq or Sadik; was the 10th Nawab of Bahawalpur who ruled the Bahawalpur State from 1879 to 1899 under the supervision of British Raj. He died in 1899 and was succeeded by his eldest son Bahawal Khan V.

Sadiq Muhammad Khan Bahadur was born in 1862. He became Nawab of Bahawalpur on 25 March 1866, after the death of his father Bahawal Khan IV. As he was still a minor, the British temporarily administered the region. He was invested with full ruling powers at Derawar Fort on 28th November 1879. 

During his governance, he ordered for construction of many buildings in Bahawalpur including Daulat Khana, Sadiq Garh Palace, Noor Mahal and Gulzar Mahal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

24 May -Death anniversary of the last ruler of the former state of Bahawalpur Mohsin Pakistan Nawab General Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan..








In the picture, the funeral prayer of Sir Sadiq, the last royal speaker of the state, Maulana Qazi Muhammad Azeemuddin Alvi is offering. The grandson of Sarsadiq before the left and the present Amir of Bahawalpur Nawab Salahuddin Abbasi. The elder son Late Abbas Khan Abbasi (Former Governor of Punjab).

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Princely State Of Bahawalpur, 1950 (c).

Mir George Ali Murad Khan Talpur, the last Mir of Khairpur State, arrived in Bahawalpur to wed Princess Sahibzadi Sadiqa Abbasi, daughter of HH Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Abbasi of Bahawalpur State.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*City of Nawabs and Palaces .. BAHAWALPUR *
Pakistan Motorcycle Tour

Jul 8, 2021


----------



## ghazi52

Gulraz Mehal

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inside the Mehal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1951 خواجہ ناظم الدین گورنر جنرل پاکستان کے دورہ بہاولپور کے موقع پر نواب سر صادق محمد خان خامس عباسی سپاسنامہ پیش کر رہے ہیں۔ (بشکریہ: امجد سلیم علوی صاحب)


----------



## ghazi52

Panjnad Headworks, Bahawalpur Under Construction in 1930's.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub gets a guard of honour in Bahawalpur, 1960 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clock tower. Dring stadium Bahawalpur.






The public era of Bahawalpur state to (When Bahawalpur had a complete provincial status. Assembly, Secretariat, High Court everything was present). Makhdoom Hassan Mahmood was elected Chief Minister and Chief Minister Hazrat Nawab Sir Sadiq Mohammad Khan Khamas Abbasi was the constitutional head and he assigned the options to the public representatives. This period was the best period regarding development in every field. New building of Jamia Abbasiya (current Abbasiya Campus Islamia University) under the Colombo Plan Government Technical School establishment. Beger house for the needy and the aged.

In this era, government dairy farm equipped with modern machinery. Government poultry farm. Construction of new building of Abbasiya High School. Construction of current building of Government Sadiq Egerton College. Khwaja Farid College Rahim Construction of Yar Khan's building. Mahmood Stadium Ahmedpur East. Town Hall Rahimyar Khan. Establishment of Asia's largest boarding institution ′′ Sadiq Public School ′′ and Asia's largest comprehensive stadium ′′ Drang Stadium ′′ (Bahawalpur) He was named after former Prime Minister Colonel Dring) and his beautiful pavilion construction (the stadium had cricket hockey football squash swimming pool lawn tennis, badminton. Table tennis facilities in February The test match of cricket between Pakistan and India was played in the same stadium.

Even in unveiled, the U19 teams of both countries played the Youth test match in Bahawalpur which got international status.

This clock tower was also built in the same stadium at the same time.

Writing: Muhammad Noman Farooqi
Photography: Mr. Wasim Iqbal Qureshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sadiq Public School Bahawalpur in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus Queen, an over a century old small ship, that was once the only transport for Zaireen to commute between Chachraan Sharif and Kot Mithan Sharif through mighty River Indus, has been facing decay for a long.

This three-storied ship was built during British rule in 1867 and was owned by the Nawab of Bahawalpur. It was used to facilitate the travel of the guests of the Nawab. It had a capacity of 400 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950's


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi's birthday, parade through the streets of Bahawalpur in 1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan with Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi of Bahawalpur State in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi Nawab of Bahawalpur State with Col. Syed Saeed Ahmad Hashmi in UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

One Rupee Silver coin of Sadeq Mohammad Khan V (ruled 1907-1955 AD) princely state of Bahawalpur..


----------



## Falconless

Whenever south Punjab happens it would be amazing to bring these old symbols and uniforms of the old state for the new province’s emblems and police and military regimental uniforms.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A coin of one-Quarter of an Anna issued by Bahawalpur State in 1940.








Sadiq Mohammed Khan V (1907-1947).
Copper Quarter Anna Bust of Sadiq Mohammed left, legend around Al-Haj Sadiq Mohammed V Abbasi. Date: 1940 Toughra legend,: One-Quarter Anna, Bahawalpur State. An AH legend at left: 1309, crescent moon and star at right, all surrounded by a circle of 5-pointed stars. 1940 was the only year the quarter ones were issued.


----------



## ghazi52

Gen. HH. Al-Haj Nawab Amir Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V of Bahawalpur with probably HH Wali-Ahad Nawabzada Muhammad Abbas Khan Abbasi of Bahawalpur and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nawab of Bahawalpur Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi in Arabi dress.





\







General Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Nawab humiliated rolls Royce by buying their cars and using them to clean streets of bahawalpur after discrimination by a rolls Royce salesman in the UK. Salesman thought nawab was a peasant. Nawab got pissed and bought a fleet of rolls Royce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
 2


----------



## ghazi52

.
Nawab of Bahawalpur Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V with Mir George Ali Murad Khan II Talpur of Khairpur and President Muhammad Ayub Khan in 1960's...





.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi and Begum of Bahawalpur with their daughters, Sahibzadi Ghulam Saddiquah Begum and Sahibzadi Rafiqa Begum on their way to Buckingham Palace to attend the Royal Garden Party, c. 1955.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

lastofthepatriots said:


> Nawab humiliated rolls Royce by buying their cars and using them to clean streets of bahawalpur after discrimination by a rolls Royce salesman in the UK. Salesman thought nawab was a peasant. Nawab got pissed and bought a fleet of rolls Royce.


The real story behind this incident ..






Funny Business - The Maharaja's Rolls Royce Sweeper Fleet


The Maharaja's Rolls Royce Sweeper Fleet



 www.worldsweeper.com


----------



## lastofthepatriots

third eye said:


> The real story behind this incident ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Business - The Maharaja's Rolls Royce Sweeper Fleet
> 
> 
> The Maharaja's Rolls Royce Sweeper Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldsweeper.com



Sounds like Indians just copy and pasta’D. They have the cars outside of the museum in Bahawalpur and have a section inside dedicated to the story.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi (Nawab of Bahawalpur State)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khan & Nawab
> Imran Khan with Nawab Falahudin Abbasi at Sadiq-Garh Palace, Dera Nawab Sahhab in 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur 1914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guard of Honor President Ayub Khan at Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur 1960s


Now it is famous for prostitutes. 
And most of the families are grooming their sisters and daughters and marry them to rich men as 2nd, 2rd or 4th wives. 
So they provide them luxury life style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

War Thunder said:


> He was honored for his high stature.
> Not because he sold his state and soul to the empire of Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were Rajputs ruling the city of Sialkot from the Sialkot fort until Mughals took over.
> The ones after them went along fine with brits and ofcourse that was their choice and I'm not them.
> 
> The way is to stand and die like men. Everything else is self humiliation and filthy.
> 
> And no, not "everyone" was loyal to the brits at any or every stage.
> Take the examples I gave you before and tell me which one among them was loyal to brits at some point?
> Were they not human? Or came down from the Sky directly?
> It's a choice of living like a man or cowardly like women. And those people chose to be men, even Rani Laxmi was more manly than most men you refer to.
> And yes, its stupidity for those who lack what it takes
> 
> 
> Not every one has to agree with my point of view, but if I was there back then, I would have been out there fighting and would have lived and died like a man.


I respect your opinion but the princely estates were there even in era of Mughals with suzerainty relations and when British came they killed and destroyed. So sanity prevailed in few especially in Muslim elites, The Nawab and his family not only helped the mission of Muslims but even took many welfare steps for Muslims of subcontinent under strict watch of British. It is up to you to call him any thing but the natives of Bhawalpur still rephrase stories of Nawab family good deeds for them. It is a bitter fact that few survivors left of that era say that they were more happy in the past rather in present.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Today is the death anniversary of well-wisher of Pakistan Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Khamis Abbasi.







Mohsin Pakistan Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Khamis Abbasi was born on 30 September 1904 in Daulat-e-Khana Alia Bahawalpur. He was the only son of his father Nawab Haji Muhammad Bahawal Khan Khamis abbasi. 

He travelled for Hajj with his father at the age of 92, from which he returned. Nawab Bahawal Khan died during his journey. Sir Sadiq was declared the ruler of the state on May 15, 1907, but for the management of the state and the education and training of Nawab Sahib, the British government led by ICS officer Sir Rahim Bakhsh. 

Established the Regency. Nawab Sahib received his early Arabic, Persian and religious education from his Ataliq Allama Maulvi Ghulam Hussain Qureshi (who was the Home Minister of the State after which he served as the Home Minister of State). To brighten the personality of the prince who took the throne at the age of 92, his religious, educational, military And the highest level of administrative training was trained in every respect. This is why Emperor George V of Britain appeared before Emperor George V while commanding his army at the age of seven at the Delhi Darbar in 1911

Sent to London in 1913 for education and training in public affairs. Studied at Ichi Son College Lahore from 1915 to 1921. In 1921 he was appointed as Eddie Kong of His Royal Highness Prince of Wales. On March 1924, Lord Reading Viceroy of Hind came to Bahawalpur. In a ceremony held at Noor Mahal, performed the coronation ceremony of Nawab Sir Sadiq and delegated full powers.

At the time of the division of subcontinent, Nawab Sir Sadiq was made numerous offers by the Indian National Congress and Jawhar Lal Nehru to annex his state with India, but Nawab Sahib said this historical sentence on that occasion, "My front door in Pakistan and the back door in Pakistan. "The door opens in India and every gentleman prefers the arrival from his front door".

Thus, at the time of establishment of Pakistan, Nawab Sir Sadiq was the first to annex his state of Bahawalpur to Pakistan. State Prime Minister Nawab Mushtaq Ahmed Gormani, three days after the establishment of Pakistan, at Eidgah on the occasion of Eid-ul-Fitr Announced the affiliation.

On this occasion, Sir Sadiq merged his army into the Pakistan Army. Quaid-e-Azam went to the ceremony in Nawab Sahib's personal rolls rice car to take oath as a Governor. The state army first invited Quaid-e Azam three days after the establishment of Pakistan. Before 11 August 1947, the army of Bahawalpur presented the Guard of Honor. When the treasury was empty to the Government of Pakistan, Nawab Sahib initially gave Pakistan government employees 7 crore rupees and then 2 crore rupees, then 22 thousand tons of wheat. And gave Rs. 1 lakh for refugees. 

A new ministry of rehabilitation of refugees was established in Bahawalpur for refugee settlement in Bahawal pur, through which refugees were settled in a respectable manner in the state of Bahawalpur. And Makhdoom ululik Ghulam Miran Shah (Former Governor Punjab Makhdoom Ahmad Mehmood K Dada) was made the Minister of Refugees. Shams Mahal located in Karachi (Malir) owned by Nawab of Bahawalpur was made the private residence of Quaid-e-Azam.

Nawab of Bahawalpur signed the document of annexation with Pakistan on 3rd October 1947, Quaid-e-Azam signed the agreement on 10th October 1947. This way the state got the honour of being among all those who joined Pakistan. It was the first state. On the advice of Prime Minister of Pakistan Liaquat Ali Khan, Nawab Sahib handed over the powers of the public representatives by conducting State Assembly elections in 1951 and Makhdoom Hassan Mahmood was elected Chief Minister of the state. On this occasion, Liaquat ali Khan came to Bahawalpur. 

Howl Formally declared provincial status of Pur. On 30 April 1951, another treaty was signed between the Government of Pakistan and Nawab Sir Sadiq, under which the state was given provincial status under the Government of India Act 1935. In 1955. When all the provinces and states were given provincial status. 

One unit (West Pakistan Province) was formed together, so Nawab Sahib also merged his state into West Pakistan province. At the time of the merger agreement, Nawab of Bahawalpur told Prime Minister Muhammad Ali Bogra that if you assure me that you are my 3 lakh people. I am ready to leave my state's ten-year-old power if better custodians are proved. Prime Minister Muhammad Ali Bogra said that His Highness will not only prove to be a better custodian, but Bahawalpur will always be treated with priority. Nawab Sahib complained about this. Yerrr Read and sign the agreement.

Nawab Sir Sadiq died on 24 May 1966 at his residence in Surrey County in London and his body was brought to Pakistan. State orator Hazrat Qazi Azimuddin Alvi offered the funeral prayer and Nawab Sahib's dead body was saluted with 21 cannons and Pakistan Army. The cannon was buried in the Royal Cemetery of Derawar Fort with all military and official honors. National mourning was declared throughout the country and the national flag remained in tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,







Brig. H.H. Nawab Muhammad Abbas Khan Abbasi of Bahawalpur with Maj.-Gen. H.H. Maharaja Shri Sir Jagatjit Singh of Kapurthala at the Bahwalpur Royal Museum.

Photo Courtesy : Yasmien Abbasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
1951


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,.,




..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Nawab of Bahawalpur State Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi with Col S.A. Hashmi
Courtesy : Jami Siddiqi


----------



## ghazi52

Photograph of H.H. Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi IV of Bahawalpur, attended by an attendant carrying "morchal".
Date: c. 1870.
Photo by Bourne and Shepherd.


Morchal used to be a Mor ka par (peacock feather used as fan, which was used only in the royal court..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
State of #Bahawalpur in 1934....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
The Prince of Wales (later Duke of Windsor) with Gen. Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V of Bahawalpur and dignitaries....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Gen. H.H. Nawab al-Haj Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan Abbasi V Bahadur of Bahawalpur, in an outside Durbar.

Photo courtesy : Princess Yasmien Abbasi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..






Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan (V) Abbassi at Jinnah's grave


----------



## ghazi52

Royal Guard at the Gate..1940's


----------



## MultaniGuy

Mash'Allah, great photos.


----------



## ghazi52

Present condition


----------



## ghazi52

New Year Card 1943..


----------

